# Bulk Mono Tek Pictorial



## choempi (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, this is a monotub tek for 6 qts of spawn. This is not my tek. I have grown lbs using it and it is by far the easiest and best producing tek for shrooms, bar none.

This tek came from the evolution of the invention of the very first and original mono by Ohm. The bucket pasturization part was invented by large_dose. Ozz put it all together with his recipe. So, Ohm+large_dose+Ozz=Ozz Tub.

7 qts hpoo
2 qts vermiculite
400 grams coir
2 cups gypsum
7 qts H2O
1 5 gal. bucket with lid


 Hpoo

 Vermiculite

 Coir

 Gypsum

The hpoo must be dry and totally leached. Crumble it up well, should be fluffy, and put it in a 5 gal bucket with the verm and gypsum. Mix it up well. Process the coir to also be well broken up and fluffy. *Put the coir on top* of the hpoo,vermiculite, gypsum mix. 

** Coir on top.
*Do not mix it into the above, it only goes on top!!!!*
*This is crucial for the pasturization method and the crux and beauty of this tek!!!!*

The coir will expand and cap-off the ingredients underneath it, allowing the mix to stay in temperature range for pasturization.
So, bring to a boil 7 qts of H2O, then let it continue to boil for 10 minutes. The next part could be very dangerous, you could spill the boiling water on your feet or something if you do not proceed with care, 7 qts of boiling water is heavy and steam will be rising straight up as you pour it gently into the bucket and saturate the coir. You can't just dump it in all at once. The idea is to saturate all the coir, so pour it over all the surface area a little at a time. I open my oven door and put my 23 qt. pot that I boil the H2O in on the open door with the 5 gal. bucket on the floor right up against the door, and then tip it carefully, keeping my feet under the door and my face well back from the rising steam. Please be carefull!



Put a lid that has some holes in it on the bucket 

and then cover with a towel or blanket.


Let it sit over night or till completely cooled. Just touch the side of the bucket, you should feel no warmth. You are gonna be sticking your hands in there.

I will spawn to the tub tomorrow.

Also a shout out to sandman who told me he taught ozz.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

finally!!!!

ive been waiting for someone to do one of these threads on RIU.

+rep
and subbed!

looking forward to reading this thread.
keep it up


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

fucking sweet ive actually been meaning to talk to you for awhile now.
after i saw your tubs and your incredible pinset ive been wanting to 
ask your meathod but thanks for sharing! =) +rep and im subbed


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 27, 2010)

How Many Jars and whats whats your average yeild??


----------



## choempi (Dec 27, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> How Many Jars and whats whats your average yeild??


First sentence says "Ok, this is a monotub tek for 6 qts of spawn." I will not go over things that I have already written in the thread.

Yield: first flush between 5 and 7 oz. These tubs will flush 5+ times easy even with absolutely no dunk. Total yield on a tub between 11- 15 oz. There are many factors involved in a given tubs yield. Ozz can get 9 oz first flush and 16+ overall, but that is using clone. I have a couple qts of clone lc that I have not tried yet due to having already so many ms qts ready to spawn.

Thanks for adding to the thread.


----------



## choempi (Dec 27, 2010)

6 qts wbs, Panama from ms lc...



Break it up...



The bucket of substrate...

 
then mix it up really well, dig right down to the bottom 

Put down a fresh garbage bag, then dump out a quart, and spread it out...



put down a layer of sub on top, then dump another quart and so on till you have 2 quarts left... 

put the last 2 quarts down in the same layer, doubleing up, then top with the last of the substrate...

 

Now trim the plastic at the level of the sub...

put the top on...

 

Put in a fresh garbage bag...

 and stick it in a closet or whatever, anything under about 72 degrees is alright but will be a bit slower, 78 being about optimum, I throw a blanket over it for extra darkness. DO NOT TOUCH FOR 10 DAYS MINIMUM! Leave it alone, or you risk premature knotting before substrate is fully colonized and that could lead to big problems. I sometimes wait 2 weeks...


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 27, 2010)

While your profile pict freaks me out a little, your methods are sound.


----------



## choempi (Dec 27, 2010)

Fruitbat said:


> While your profile pict freaks me out a little, your methods are sound.


That is 2 time Cy Young winner Tim Lincecum, aka the freak, and a stoner...

View attachment 1348884


----------



## PStanky (Dec 29, 2010)

cant wait for an update man im really stoked on this thread =)


----------



## choempi (Dec 30, 2010)

PStanky said:


> cant wait for an update man im really stoked on this thread =)


about a week or so


----------



## sonar (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice man! I've been waiting for something like this to come along as well. I'm running 3 different sets of PF jars and thinking about trying a bulk once it's all said and done.


----------



## choempi (Dec 30, 2010)

Waiting for my downstairs neighbor to leave so I can cut a vent hole in the attic for my new ganja grow. Got my dewalt cordless sitting in my loft, all I need is about 5 minutes. His girl is gone and I have to keep an eye out for him to leave. Might not even be today, but I'm in no hurry yet, just at the ready for my opportunity when they are both out.

So, I have 1qt of Z strain left and need to spawn it, so I can make a clone lc of it. My best advice for anyone is when they get spores, make a few jars of lc. You will never have to buy another syringe. 

Gonna break up a little more then a qt of hpoo, 1 and 1/6th of a quart if I was to be exact (which you don't need to be) for 1qt of spawn, since it is 6qts spawn to 7qts hpoo.

About hpoo, and some peeps worries about going to a horse farm and asking for it. You could say your granny or someone asked you to get some for her garden or something. Never offer to pay for it, they are happy just to get rid of any they can. Never get hpoo out of a stall! Farmers often put wood chips in there and usually it is ceder because it has anti- fungal properties, which of course is very bad for mush. Also it is gonna have extreme amounts of ammonia from urine, which also is unacceptable. You want the stuff that is out in the pasture and has been rained on for a couple months. Farmers often make big piles. It is right if it has zero smell and has a greyish white mold on it- that is the primo stuff!  (Doesn't always have the mold but dry and zero smell = leached)

I happen to just tell peeps openly, if asked, that I am growing mush: medicinals or edibles! Peeps don't know one mush from another. I grow them openly. They are for "farmers markets" so I can make extra cash! Ha!  By openly I mean I have them in my bedroom and not hidden. I hardly have anyone in my place anyway, but my cover story is ready.

One more thing about hpoo, when you break it up it's gonna have straw and grass and horsehair and stuff in it. All that stuff is a bonus! Do not pick it out like I saw someone on a thread here say ! Mush love texture, that's why they love coir too. Those pieces of straw and hair are like highways for the myc, they run right along them and spread through the sub more efficiently and quicker!

Ok, gonna do this 3qt tray with pics just for fun. Will post it up later sometime tonight.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Dec 30, 2010)

the "greyish white mold" is called firefang...and indeed...when you have firefang you will get a nice yield...good info and thread...


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Dec 30, 2010)

Sub'd. I think I'm gonna try this in the future.


----------



## choempi (Dec 30, 2010)

Mission acomplished! Had to crawl through a mountain of blown in insulation, which sucked, but my vent is in. Glad it was just a one time thing.


----------



## choempi (Dec 30, 2010)

mojoganjaman said:


> the "greyish white mold" is called firefang...and indeed...when you have firefang you will get a nice yield...good info and thread...


Yes, firefang, couldn't remember the name...



Sgt. Floyd said:


> Sub'd. I think I'm gonna try this in the future.


Thanks for stopping Floyd...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 31, 2010)

i think we all are


----------



## choempi (Jan 1, 2011)

Hpoo with the Firefang


----------



## choempi (Jan 1, 2011)

test View attachment 1357035


----------



## choempi (Jan 1, 2011)

Forgot how to post full size pics here. 

Well, I made up a couple 3qt trays and stuck them away to colonize. Decided not to take pics cause it is basically the same as the beginning of the thread only reduced to use single quarts of spawn per tray. I will post when I put them in the fc, cause my automated fc is different then any I have seen, definitely not a shotgun or a martha.

So, I need to make up some grain jars so I can use my clone lcs, cause I only have a few colonized jars left. I will post it in a seperate box.


----------



## choempi (Jan 1, 2011)

First the jars I use. I have tried and have about every different style of lids for my jars, This is what I use for grain

3 1/4 inch holes 


Post office tyvek 




First I take a 5 gallon bucket and measure out the amount of WBS I need. My PC is a 23qt. Presto, and will do 10 qts at a time. I am gonna do 8 qts because I have 2 different clone lcs I wanna try for the first time. So 4 and 4. I can do G2G later to make enough for monos, since G2G is super fast. I measure dry WBS with a qt jar filling about half way, since it will expand when hydrated.

There are many ways to prep the WBS, I have tried most. The only tek I use that is the same as ozz is the substrate mix and the bucket pasturization, everything else I do different.

I clean the WBS by filling the bucket and stirring it up and pouring off the water and floaters. WBS is very dirty. I probably fill and empty the bucket at least 8 or 10 times, till I see the water is pretty clear. It will get rinsed again. I fill the bucket up and cover it and let it soak a minimum of 24 hrs, and a maximum of 36. Any longer and you are tempting fate as the grain will ferment and become unusable. After soak, I pour off the water and dump the grain into slotted strainers and rinse well. I then put the strainers in front of a box fan and stir it up at random intervals. I am in no hurry so I may take 6 or 8 hours drying in front of a fan on low, you could speed the process up much more if you wanted, there are a few tricks that work well. I like things very simple and easy.

Grain drying 

I load the jars when I can grab a fistful of grain and it pretty much pours out of my hand with few or any sticking to my skin. Load 2/3 full, put lid on firmly ( no your jars will not explode) but don't reef on them you will evetually want to take them off again. Top with tinfoil to keep the tops dry, and stick in the pc.

 

Pc at 15 psi 75 minutes.


----------



## choempi (Jan 1, 2011)

Weapon of choice for the use of lc




Bring some water to a boil, then let fully boil for ten minutes. I have a perfect pot I use because it has a small vent in it so my hand doesnt scald while filling the syringe.

  the lid is upside down to reach the water with only a 1" needle.


Fill the syringe fully with the boiling water, then expell into your sink. Repeat 3 times, then fill it and let set till totally cooled. It is now ready to make a spore syringe or fill with lc.


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;IHH7KB4Tcug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHH7KB4Tcug[/video]



Gona dose a bit and make up some master LCs. First gonna need silicon...
..


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

Smear both sides of the lid with silicon, using 1/4" holes, I can easy probe and find
the hole to draw the LC... If you don't make a good amount of contact on the lid around the hole you will lose the vacuum and since this style has no filter, you lost the jar. Done it. Specially if you use a PC-able plastic top, be sure to rough up the surface before applying the silicon or it will not hold under pressure.


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

and then 




 dump it in something...  


   and then...  just a splash  

then  and make the tea   and wait at least a half hour...


 introduce the tea to the titrated powder...

Stir it up good with something cool, like this hand chawed wooden spoon, given to me by Eule Gibbons back in the day...

stir it... 


 and  strain it 


   stainlees mesh is nice but a 

coffee filter or 2 will work...   


FINALLY.... 



Cut your usual dose in half, as this will knock you hard. Tea can be covered and refrigerated and be potent for at least 24 hrs IME


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone want me to post more teks? No feedback?

got a bunch more...


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

fuck yes brother im lovin all of it! keep em comin. this is good shit 
and i love all the pics!!..im somewhat of a picture whore


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

PStanky said:


> fuck yes brother im lovin all of it! keep em comin. this is good shit
> and i love all the pics!!..im somewhat of a picture whore


How do you post full size pics?I forgot...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

I sure do, there is a link to your thread in mine
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/397301-pf-tek-myco-supplies-questions.html#post5124863

if you would go over there ^^^ and mention which teks you posted in this thread and link it again!! Pstanky posted your link originally, im trying to go ahead and get as much info in one place as I can to make it easier for me to help freinds, I can just point and say READ ALL OF THIS thanks mate


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

Am I explaining the teks clear enough?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

choempi said:


> How do you post full size pics?I forgot...


I just post the pic by, copying url, and pasting it in the provided video link uploader, then change the [video] to and hit post, if you have to upload them you'll have to upload like you would a pic, then click on the pic till it opens on its own page copy that url and then follow the steps listed


edit: to post bigger pictures, another way to do it is, if you upload the pic in the [B][I]quick reply box[/I][/B], click on the pic then click on the pencil in the top left corner of the pic and choose size... a few other extra option apear also


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

test...

View attachment 1361984


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I sure do, there is a link to your thread in mine
> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/397301-pf-tek-myco-supplies-questions.html#post5124863
> 
> if you would go over there ^^^ and mention which teks you posted in this thread and link it again!! Pstanky posted your link originally, im trying to go ahead and get as much info in one place as I can to make it easier for me to help freinds, I can just point and say READ ALL OF THIS thanks mate


 
Gotcha bro...

So busy trying to figure out my new ganja grow, haven't smoozed my subscribers threads and apologize, I usually do that automatically...

As soon as I drink this TEA...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

choempi said:


> Am I explaining the teks clear enough?


I haven't really looked through it completly but I have faith your probably doing it right... since your taking the time to post such a detailed thread.... and i haven't seen any one argue with you.... im by no means a profesional, im just trying to get all the knowlege in or at least linked in one place, mainly for a freind of mine who want to grow, but i figure everyone who want to grow can find all the info in one place here on riu it would make it very easy for people looking for answers to questions that have been answered a thousand times... i mostly just linked shroomery teks lol


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

test...


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

word that worked nicely thanks darth and sorry choempi for the thread jack =/


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

you've got alot of good stuff in here... i like your tea preperation..


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

choempi said:


> Am I explaining the teks clear enough?


and yes you make it so easy a monkey could figure it out.  
very detailed and well explained


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

I would rep you but i must have already got you recently, still rated this thread 5 stars!!


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I found ozz tek here, but no one ever finishes it to show peeps the details. estesj and anc both have done it, but never posted the great end products, like alot of threads, that dissapear at harvest... Wonder why?

I will post this grow all the way through, which is only like 3 or 4 weeks. Peeps need to know!


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

PStanky said:


> word that worked nicely thanks darth and sorry choempi for the thread jack =/


Jack away bro! Love the bud pic, what is it?


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

i crossed bubblelicious with purple kush and called it 
purplelicious then crossed that with white widow.
i think it turned out satisfactory =)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice boomers porn. 

You seem to have a couple conflicting posts on your tote box's capacity. Is it 5 gallons?


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Nice boomers porn.
> 
> You seem to have a couple conflicting posts on your tote box's capacity. Is it 5 gallons?


You mean the monos? They are like 66 qts, so 16.5 gallon. Sorry I use a bunch of different sizes for different things, but the monos are definitely 66 qts.


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

it was pretty lovely but its all gone now as of like two weeks ago...kinda bummed about it but 
dont worry ive got better now! anyways back to the mush!!! haha


----------



## sonar (Jan 4, 2011)

Great thread man! Really liking all the pics and the detail. 

That tea looks pretty good. I've been meaning to try it but I'm one of those weirdos that actually sort of like the taste of mushrooms, haha, especially fresh.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

Where do you get your Manure and why do prefer WBS.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 4, 2011)

im going to be useing this poo from now on if it works out, its exspensive, but I dont really feel like collecting it or even pasturizing it myself anymore...
if not i'll probably order some horse dung off ebay..

http://www.headypoo.com/



post# 1,666 haha awsome


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

I believe you can just buy your average manure and do the leaching and what not yourself. I'd just get some dehydrated bovung manure from the local Ace Hardware.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 4, 2011)

I could but thats part of the process I want to skip, you can get tons of horse dung incredibly cheap on ebay, some of them are even top rated sellers, but I dont want to pasturize and mix it myself if I dont have to, normally im all about doing things myself.. just recently i've decided to take the easy way out....

may even buy there premade casing layer, even though i feel its all way over priced... it still cost me less than one ounce of shrooms turn around will still be worth it as long as it works out... comes down to whats the price of your lazyness..


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw the 1666.  It is all overpriced.


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been reading along and this is obviously some advanced shroom growing. I got the cannabis down now I would like to try this. Could someone post a link to a informative tutorial detailing a smaller grow? I read about this before and I think the guy was using a pressure cooker. A good source for the syringes would be helpful to. Plus rep for solid answers, thanks!


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2011)

Mountainfarmer said:


> I've been reading along and this is obviously some advanced shroom growing. I got the cannabis down now I would like to try this. Could someone post a link to a informative tutorial detailing a smaller grow? I read about this before and I think the guy was using a pressure cooker. A good source for the syringes would be helpful to. Plus rep for solid answers, thanks!


I have a smaller grow I'm finishing up ---> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/376106-where-pink-buffalo-roam.html

Here's more info;

Learn how to grow here--> http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek

You can order spores from any of these sites:
---> http://www.ralphstersspores.com/

---> http://www.micro-supply.com/

---> http://www.spores101.com/

---> http://www.thehawkseye.com/


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

sonar said:


> Great thread man! Really liking all the pics and the detail.
> That tea looks pretty good. I've been meaning to try it but I'm one of those weirdos that actually sort of like the taste of mushrooms, haha, especially fresh.


Fresh is the best, but after having as much as you want whenever you want, the taste dried or fresh, becomes an issue with most peeps. Grinding and capping them is best because you can measure a dose exactly, and tea using lemon juice to titrate powder is also easy and eliminates the taste.



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Where do you get your Manure and why do prefer WBS.


From a guy who has a couple of horses, just drive around in the country till you see some horses in a pasture and ask for some field manure. Take a garbage bag and pick up the good stuff...
I use WBS because it is so easy to find and cheap.



DarthD3vl said:


> im going to be useing this poo from now on if it works out, its exspensive, but I dont really feel like collecting it or even pasturizing it myself anymore...
> if not i'll probably order some horse dung off ebay..
> 
> 
> ...


The ozz tek takes makes the pasturization so easy. Get the unpasturized in your link and do this tek. Coir needs pasturizing too, and in the same way, boiled water. No oven poo or in bags in the PC or even worse straight in a pot, thats yuk!



The Cryptkeeper said:


> I believe you can just buy your average manure and do the leaching and what not yourself. I'd just get some dehydrated bovung manure from the local Ace Hardware.


Bovine is not the way to go. It turns into mud, because of the mutiple stomachs, stripping all the texture and nutrients from their feed. You want poo from an animal that has a single stomach and eats grass and straw.
Leaching fresh poo is a lot of work and takes about of month, and stinks. Has to be outside spread out on a tarp and hosed or rained on and turned over to dry all the time. Peeps do it but why?


----------



## H2grOw (Jan 4, 2011)

choempi said:


> How do you post full size pics?I forgot...


 
For full size image -







edit: someone beat me to it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

choempi said:


> From a guy who has a couple of horses, just drive around in the country till you see some horses in a pasture and ask for some field manure. Take a garbage bag and pick up the good stuff...
> I use WBS because it is so easy to find and cheap.
> 
> Bovine is not the way to go. It turns into mud, because of the mutiple stomachs, stripping all the texture and nutrients from their feed. You want poo from an animal that has a single stomach and eats grass and straw.
> Leaching fresh poo is a lot of work and takes about of month, and stinks. Has to be outside spread out on a tarp and hosed or rained on and turned over to dry all the time. Peeps do it but why?


I live in a state with probably millions of livestock so that's not hard.  So, if you get it straight from the farm sun dried, wouldn't you still need to leach?
Can't argue with cheap and effective.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I live in a state with probably millions of livestock so that's not hard.  So, if you get it straight from the farm sun dried, wouldn't you still need to leach?
> Can't argue with cheap and effective.


no, it is leached if it is well dried and has only an earthy smell when you break it up, if it has the firefang it is optimum


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

choempi said:


> no, it is leached if it is well dried and has only an earthy smell when you break it up, if it has the firefang it is optimum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1363461


So that $3 five pound bag of dehydrated horse manure at the local Home Depot is good to go? I don't use manure or any bulk substrate.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> So that $3 five pound bag of dehydrated horse manure at the local Home Depot is good to go? I don't use manure or any bulk substrate.


composted is less effective, you want nuggets. Not sure of the product you mention, you have a link or pic?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll look around. What about Poultry Manure?


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'll look around. What about Poultry Manure?


Hpoo dude, anything else no. That is as straight forward and true answer you can get.

No hpoo? worm castings, coffee grinds and coir, but will never compare in weight or potency. This is a simple fact of growing mush.

Weed is never so clear cut, but mush is. Ask anybody who has used hpoo.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm just trying to get a feel for all the available options.  Alot of people in the Shroomery threads say Chicken Manure is amazing.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm just trying to get a feel for all the available options.  Alot of people in the Shroomery threads say Chicken Manure is amazing.


links? I am a member, same pic and name...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL Just Google 'chicken manure shroomery' and go to the first link. 

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/12769158

Pretty interesting.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

So any monogastric herbivore, besides humans, could potential produce the correct manure required for fungal growth?


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL Just Google 'chicken manure shroomery' and go to the first link.
> 
> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/12769158
> 
> Pretty interesting.


RR said 3 to 5%, so nothing to go looking for.


The Cryptkeeper said:


> So any monogastric herbivore, besides humans, could potential produce the correct manure required for fungal growth?


YES, now you got it!

You know myc is not animal nor plant...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm trying to put together an optimal monotub grow for $40 or less that I'm basing around your grow so bare with me. ^_^ 

What do you think of this quick supply list? I haven't done the monotub yet and your experience is much appreciated. 


$5 Dried Horse Manure
$8 Coco Coir 
$3 Vermiculite
$3 66 Quart Tote Box
$3 Gypsum
$5 Wild Bird Seed


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm trying to put together an optimal monotub grow for $40 or less that I'm basing around your grow so bare with me. ^_^
> 
> What do you think of this quick supply list? I haven't done the monotub yet and your experience is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


A dollar here or there, but that is a very realistic price list, but you need jars and a PC


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

I have those.  Like I said, never done the Monotub but I have experience with others.  Pressure cooker could be got for $10 if bought. Jars for even less. How about spores? How much did you use.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

Make lc, I have bought a total of 2 syringes, and have grown and continue to grow.

About 3 lbs to date over the last 6 months, not even growing a thing the last 3 months. It grows itself if you follow the tek.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

When I did the lid tek and siliconed the holes, it was because I am using them for a LC Tek, making a master LC to farm off for ever if you want. I am gonna do it off clone LC but it will work for any LC, the tek is simple and the keys are ratio and PC time.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 4, 2011)

choempi said:


> The ozz tek takes makes the pasturization so easy. Get the unpasturized in your link and do this tek. Coir needs pasturizing too, and in the same way, boiled water. No oven poo or in bags in the PC or even worse straight in a pot, thats yuk!


I know its easy, but at the same time its easier to pay a little more and do nothing... one less step for me... although much more exspensive than some hpoo off ebay. Im sure I will go back to prepairing my own stuff again one day. just feel lazy


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I know its easy, but at the same time its easier to pay a little more and do nothing... one less step for me... although much more exspensive than some hpoo off ebay. Im sure I will go back to prepairing my own stuff again one day. just feel lazy


point being you can't buy a legit full sub, only parts, which means getting hands dirty or settle. Cool but I will continue to attempt to sway you to reason. If you gonna grow it then do!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy fuck.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

Just amazing.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Just amazing.


ozz tek from ms syringe, 7 oz flush


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

There's like hundreds fighting for space. So easy, so cheap, so reproduceable. O.O


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There's like hundreds fighting for space. So easy, so cheap, so reproduceable. O.O


telling you bro, the tek is foolproof, follow it exactly and these are minimum

No casing with hpoo, perfect pinset everytime if you do it the right way...


----------



## PStanky (Jan 5, 2011)

choempi said:


> ozz tek from ms syringe, 7 oz flush


7 oz dry weight!!! off one flush?!? holy fuck...


----------



## PStanky (Jan 5, 2011)

what is your average number of flushes per mono?

edit: nevermind i see it 5+ with no dunk


----------



## NickelOneNone (Jan 5, 2011)

i havent made it to the end of this thread but.... im going to try growing shrooms as soon as i recieve my spores im doin research to see what would be easy for a begginner if you have any simple teks im talking stupid basic hahahaha i would really appreciate it... im not sure what u guys mean by "Flush" either =/


----------



## sonar (Jan 5, 2011)

NickelOneNone said:


> i havent made it to the end of this thread but.... im going to try growing shrooms as soon as i recieve my spores im doin research to see what would be easy for a begginner if you have any simple teks im talking stupid basic hahahaha i would really appreciate it... im not sure what u guys mean by "Flush" either =/


I'll take this one for ya choempi.

A flush is a myco term meaning "bloom". I know it confused me coming from cannabis where to flush means leeching the soil prior to harvest. It's nothing like that at all. 

For example, my cakes have just started their third flush meaning they had 2 "blooms" of mushrooms already. I soaked in water for a day and now I'm eagerly awaiting them to flush (produce another round of mushrooms) again.

If you are first starting out almost everyone will recommend pf tek. You can search for it in google or check out a few of the threads on here on ppl growing that style. Basically, it's cheap to start, easy (pretty much idiot proof), and provides a good chance to practice sterile technique. If a enormous yield isn't important at first and you actually want to learn about the life cycle then pf tek is the place to begin.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 5, 2011)

jesus christ man

amazing pics

definitely going to do this tek if I ever grow mush. For now: cids 




But for real thats a lot of mush rooms.

Imagine if ResearchKitty did this for her bulk grow rather than PFtek?

She said she did PFtek as a trial type thing I think, but damn imagine this. From what I understand bulk monotub like that isn't even that hard


----------



## choempi (Jan 5, 2011)

sonar said:


> I'll take this one for ya choempi.
> 
> A flush is a myco term meaning "bloom". I know it confused me coming from cannabis where to flush means leeching the soil prior to harvest. It's nothing like that at all.
> 
> ...


excellent reply


----------



## choempi (Jan 5, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> jesus christ man
> 
> amazing pics
> 
> ...


Ozz tub is stupid easy..


----------



## choempi (Jan 5, 2011)

The reason I silicon the jars for this is really because I don't have a spinal needle, like NIN has . So, it is nice to be able to inject the needle and be able to hold the jar upside down to get to the myc.

You have to have a spare syringe, for a filtered air injection before you can draw off, due to it being vaccuumed. If you inject a syringe without a filtered port, it will draw the contents before you can react.

Quart jar. Measure out 672 ml/g using a scale

 

Why 672ml/g? Random number but going for a total of 700 ml/g, 4% karo would be 28 ml/g. Shoot for the 4% so if you go a bit over it is cool, as 5% is legit but no more.

Add the karo, You can't take it back out so do it with a small spoon and let it drizzle into the jar. By the way, you need to use distilled or filtered water.

 went over the 28 mark but still good...

 I use the lids with the red seal side down for this because I want the vaccum so I know it is water and air tight...

cover with foil, but could do without with this style lid

 

PC at 15 psi for 25 minutes, no more or the sugar in the karo will chrystalize making a possible contamination harder to spot.



Done and ready to be innoculated...


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 5, 2011)

Dude this is a sweet thread and very informative, but i've never done this before and neither have a lot of other people. Could you define some of these acronyms? Like LC for an example. I believe TEK means technique? I haven't been able to figure out some though. I apologize for my ignorance. Peace


----------



## choempi (Jan 5, 2011)

Mountainfarmer said:


> Dude this is a sweet thread and very informative, but i've never done this before and neither have a lot of other people. Could you define some of these acronyms? Like LC for an example. I believe TEK means technique? I haven't been able to figure out some though. I apologize for my ignorance. Peace


LC= Liquid culture

Please ask any questions you have, I want to give back to this great community we have here on RUI


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 5, 2011)

LC = Liquid Culture

PC = Pressure Cooker

PF = Psylocybe Fanaticus


Anything else?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 5, 2011)

I need to stop starting posts and then leaving them midway through.


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you explain needing an extra syringe thing again,filtered injection? I understand that when using a vacuum sealed vessel, you must put in (air) what you take out (liquid). I just ain't getting that part. 

Also, does it matter what kind of syringe I buy? There are all kinds from all over the world. I would be looking for potent medicine first, yield second. Much thanks!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 5, 2011)

the second syringe is the air inlet for the jar. stick both syringes in the jar one two pull out liquid the second one full of some type of filter and with no plunger, to let in clean air


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

Mountainfarmer said:


> Can you explain needing an extra syringe thing again,filtered injection? I understand that when using a vacuum sealed vessel, you must put in (air) what you take out (liquid). I just ain't getting that part.
> 
> Also, does it matter what kind of syringe I buy? There are all kinds from all over the world. I would be looking for potent medicine first, yield second. Much thanks!


well, this is a tek you probably wouldn't do right away, not because it is difficult, because it isn't, but because it is from a mature LC. You don't have to make jars airtight, I do for these so I can tip them upside down and draw myc, with no worries about air contams. Flame and stab is my rule. 

Buy a syringe and grow, a cube is a cube but potency is most affected by the sub and method.


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 6, 2011)

so it doesn't matter if I get spores from china or cambodia or thai, ecuador, golden teacher, ect,ect,ect.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

nope there all the same!!


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

Mountainfarmer said:


> so it doesn't matter if I get spores from china or cambodia or thai, ecuador, golden teacher, ect,ect,ect.


To tell you it mattered would be a lie, but you can increase yield and potency by method and substrate. Straight fact most wouldn't tell ya...


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> nope there all the same!!


You have an uncanny way of being right!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

They don't all look the same.


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> They don't all look the same.


but they are geneticly the same, cubenisis


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 6, 2011)

How many syringes will I need to do the bulk mono tek? Also, how can I make more spores from the syringes I buy? While u were making the tea I thought that u were making spores (fucking NOOB)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> They don't all look the same.


indeed, im interested in aquiring a red spore mutant like the aussi one, and I still have yet to grow any albino strain.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

choempi said:


> but they are geneticly the same, cubenisis


Agreed. Just as all the strains of marijuana are genetically the same. You can get the same resin production in one strain in another, but they do have different traits just as I'm sure different strains of cubensis carry different traits.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

making an lc from a spore syringe is the only option you have directly from a spore syringe, you could take spore print after you've grown some. but mostly spore prints are just to save the strain for later, you can make a tissue clone lc with fresh mushrooms for use right away and it will provide a much more even pin set


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

Mountainfarmer said:


> How many syringes will I need to do the bulk mono tek? Also, how can I make more spores from the syringes I buy? While u were making the tea I thought that u were making spores (fucking NOOB)


1 syringe.

Make a few LC and noc up 7 qt jars, 1cc each. bought syringe is usually 10cc. & jars 3 LCs gives you the very best chance of continued success over a 4 or 5 week period.


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Agreed. Just as all the strains of marijuana are genetically the same. You can get the same resin production in one strain in another, but they do have different traits just as I'm sure different strains of cubensis carry different traits.


I know it seems that way, but it isn't. Cubes are really not even a strain, but more like a family. If it has cubenisis in it's name it is all the same, not like weed at all. You know fungi is neither a plant or animal? It is something else entirely.

Warning: MJ and mush comparisons are no good!


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 6, 2011)

Brother, that might as well been in Chinese.


choempi said:


> 1 syringe.
> 
> Make a few LC and noc up 7 qt jars, 1cc each. bought syringe is usually 10cc. & jars 3 LCs gives you the very best chance of continued success over a 4 or 5 week period.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Agreed. Just as all the strains of marijuana are genetically the same. You can get the same resin production in one strain in another, but they do have different traits just as I'm sure different strains of cubensis carry different traits.


well different strains of marijuana have different levels of other cannibiniods effecting the over all effect of each strain, while cubes have just the psilocybin, which metabolizes in to the same psilocin reguardless of strain, so the effects are the same.... if im not mistaken


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

Mountainfarmer said:


> Brother, that might as well been in Chinese.


I'm listening, what do you need explained?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

choempi said:


> I know it seems that way, but it isn't. Cubes are really not even a strain, but more like a family. If it has cubenisis in it's name it is all the same, not like weed at all. You know fungi is neither a plant or animal? It is something else entirely.
> 
> Warning: MJ and mush comparisons are no good!


We've all been thru 5th grade biology friend.  It was a fair analogy and comparing a complex organism to another is done everyday. LOL







By your logic cubensis has more subtypes then your usual species doesn't it.  I agree with what your saying. So what cubensis do you use.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

Mountainfarmer said:


> Brother, that might as well been in Chinese.


lol heres my translation might help.
you can make a few liquid cultures, innoculate 7 quart jars. 1 cc each. purchased syringes normally are 10cc's. 3 Lc's will give you the best chance of success, over the next 3-4 weeks

i assumed a few of the abbrivations are still to new to you


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> well different strains of marijuana have different levels of other cannibiniods effecting the over all effect of each strain, while cubes have just the psilocybin, which metabolizes in to the same psilocin reguardless of strain, so the effects are the same.... if im not mistaken


4-AcO-DMT metabolizes into psilocin and it's not the exact same high.  I don't know if that first statement is true, but I'd like to believe it is.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> We've all been thru 5th grade biology friend.  It was a fair analogy and comparing a complex organism to another is done everyday. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cubensis has millions of subtypes millions


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> cubensis has millions of subtypes millions


Does Cubensis have an officially recognized subspecies? It has cultivars. I know that, but have any of them been recognized as a genuine diverging subspecies by the biological community?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Does Cubensis have an officially recognized subspecies? It has cultivars. I know that, but have any of them been recognized as a genuine diverging subspecies by the biological community?


mmmm dont really know, most of my mycology books are 10-30 years old..



sometimes I forget this..


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> mmmm dont really know, most of my mycology books are 10-30 years old..
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I forget this..


It's hard tell since they were internationally banned 40 years ago.


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

there really aren't any subtypes, per say. all the same genus.

I have panama and z, they do have different growth characteristics, but not so much as say an indica and sativa let alone a ruderalis. Cube is a cube, no escaping it.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

excerpt fromn a book I own.
"because spores of _several different mating types (_more complex than just male or female_)_ are produced by a single mushroom, each spore print can have dozens of different strains of dikaryotic mycelium. it is therefore needed to isolate one strain of dykaryotic mycelium, to insure stock innocula from a single uniform strain." it goes on about something else after that but I think this is relavent lol


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> excerpt fromn a book I own.
> "because spores of _several different mating types (_more complex than just male or female_)_ are produced by a single mushroom, each spore print can have dozens of different strains of dikaryotic mycelium. it is therefore needed to isolate one strain of dykaryotic mycelium, to insure stock innocula from a single uniform strain." it goes on about something else after that but I think this is relavent lol


very nice D, but the use of the term strain is wholly inaccurate...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

This discussion is very entertaining.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

How big do you think I good perform the monotub tek.  Rubbermaid has 100 gallon and larger containers.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

as big as you want to, but more smaller tubs allows for more chance of success. if you have one 100 gallon rubber maid, and it gets contaminated, your out alot more than if you had multiples. unless your talking about mutiples of 100 gallon rubber maids.... i'd like to see it though if your gonna do it even if its just one

i've seen 50 gallon trash cans used before


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

So 20 5 gallon Rubbermaids = more shrooms.  All I need to hear.


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> How big do you think I good perform the monotub tek.  Rubbermaid has 100 gallon and larger containers.


My bud says he is using a 58 gal tub with this tek and getting 17 oz dry flush


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

choempi said:


> My bud says he is using a 58 gal tub with this tek and getting 17 oz dry flush


I'm having trouble getting rid of the few pounds I already have. O.O This is awesome.


----------



## choempi (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm having trouble getting rid of the few pounds I already have. O.O This is awesome.


what??????


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 6, 2011)

Back to the cube is a cube discussion.
If you have experienced many different cube strains you should know that they are different.
Read all the comments also, lots of info on the subject.
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/13540163


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

choempi said:


> what??????


LOL. I've done the PF-Tek and variations for a while now. Shrooms are my best selling product but it's still difficult to get rid of them sometimes.  

You ever done blue honey?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2011)

blue honey???


----------



## Swag (Jan 6, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> blue honey???


Blue honey is honey that has been mixed with magic mushrooms and left alone for an extended period of time. The honey absorbs the psilocybin from the mushrooms and in doing so takes on a blue tint to it. Another way to avoid the nausea and "disgusting" taste that is usually accompanied when eating mushrooms. Never tried it as I savor the taste of mushrooms  but I wanted to know if using this method resulted in a quicker onset or longer duration than just eating the mushrooms plain. Any info. Crypt?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

Blue honey, its slightly wastefull, but the end product is very potent, taste good, i've noticed maybe a ten minute difference in onset, duration may be slightly shorter also.

also back to the cube being a cube, i've had 3 outdoor wild strains, 7 indoor strains. and cant tell the difference between them, I even mix them up after harvest now because other than the way they look I cant tell any difference... maybe its just in your head, or maybe it just not in mine.. all I know is I like them!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 6, 2011)

Swag said:


> Blue honey is honey that has been mixed with magic mushrooms and left alone for an extended period of time. The honey absorbs the psilocybin from the mushrooms and in doing so takes on a blue tint to it. Another way to avoid the nausea and "disgusting" taste that is usually accompanied when eating mushrooms. Never tried it as I savor the taste of mushrooms  but I wanted to know if using this method resulted in a quicker onset or longer duration than just eating the mushrooms plain. Any info. Crypt?


The taste is much better.  As it's a liquid of sorts yes, I have noted a slightly shorter onset as well as the come down being shorter. Any other experiences on here?


----------



## Swag (Jan 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> also back to the cube being a cube, i've had 3 outdoor wild strains, 7 indoor strains. and cant tell the difference between them, I even mix them up after harvest now because other than the way they look I cant tell any difference... maybe its just in your head, or maybe it just not in mine.. all I know is I like them!!


I thought the amount of psilocybin and psilocin differ from mushroom to mushroom even if their from the same mycelium? Or no? If so I don't really understand how you could properly judge the potency of the mushroom just based on bread genetic traits (B+, Cambodian, ect.) of a strain of mushroom.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 6, 2011)

I currently grow using the double tub method, but aside from having slightly more headspace for the leggier strains, are there any other real benefits? I mean, I could and probably should just flip the tops over and put the lids back on em, thus doubling my grow space. Any other distinguishable differences?


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

10001110101 said:


> I currently grow using the double tub method, but aside from having slightly more headspace for the leggier strains, are there any other real benefits? I mean, I could and probably should just flip the tops over and put the lids back on em, thus doubling my grow space. Any other distinguishable differences?


check out the tubs I use, bro,no need for the dub tub, stack em up don't even worry about the lid.

_I'm super cerial!_


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

Potency is more the grow method then anything else IMHO, ( for cubes)


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

Swag said:


> I thought the amount of psilocybin and psilocin differ from mushroom to mushroom even if their from the same mycelium? Or no? If so I don't really understand how you could properly judge the potency of the mushroom just based on bread genetic traits (B+, Cambodian, ect.) of a strain of mushroom.


This is true in theory but I think less in fact, most of a flush of tub or cake, is gonna be pretty much the same.

Differences in potency of a cube is documented a lot, but most of the stuff about differences within a flush are peeps conjecture.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a noob question to ask about substrates.

What differences would i see if i went with this mix over the BRV cakes? does the mushrooms just grow better on this mix?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I have a noob question to ask about substrates.
> 
> What differences would i see if i went with this mix over the BRV cakes? does the mushrooms just grow better on this mix?
> 
> JP


You have to have a PC, and yes the performance is no comparison. If you have a pc, you can pretty much do grain instead of BRF cakes. Most peeps do a bit of cake first then go to bulk, but you don't have to if you have a good tek that you don't deviate from.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! I've read the most about pf tek and brf cakes. So i better follow that tek. Once i have a little experience i totally plan on using this mono tek to do bulk.

Do you dunk and roll before you place in the fruiting chamber?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Thanks a bunch! I've read the most about pf tek and brf cakes. So i better follow that tek. Once i have a little experience i totally plan on using this mono tek to do bulk.
> 
> Do you dunk and roll before you place in the fruiting chamber?
> 
> JP


Cakes? Yes.

Sonar is thinking about or already is using cakes to bulk, where you wouldn't roll in verm for obvious reasons...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 7, 2011)

Plain awesome! You are a goldmine of information!

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

5 days at like 72f average...

Clone LC, WBS


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 7, 2011)

How's the tub from post #8?


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> How's the tub from post #8?


Probably pull it this weekend, concerned about the myc recovering after I broke up and spawned, never saw myc out of a jar look bruised, so I could have pulled it today at 12 days but gonna wait a bit longer.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 10, 2011)

How do i get from a spore syringe to the mono bulk tek?

From what i have read, i will have to grow them, take a print and also some tissue from the fruit body of the best example and place on agar. then agar to bulk. Is this making sense or do i have it twisted?

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 10, 2011)

innoculate jars, WBS, grains, brf, ect. then after colonized you would break up the jars and mix it with horsepoo then let it recolonize and then it fruits


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you kindly Sir! I appreciate the clear information you share with everyone!

JP


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 10, 2011)

sub'd ,+rep, this looks like a foolproof tek,i'm a few days from my first ever harvest(bought a kit from a headshop) and plan on making lc's and using ozztek.
sidenote, doesn't Lincecum remind you of the pitcher kid from dazed and confused?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems as if the comparison has already been made. 








This tek is quite simple.  I love it.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jan 11, 2011)

How long
can spot syringes be kept in the fridge I've had some for prob 2 yrs will they still colonize?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 11, 2011)

how many pounds of horse poo is 7 quarts?

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 11, 2011)

*1 Quart [US] = 4 Cups [US] so 28 cups per 7 quarts. I got a feeling two pounds isnt enough horse poo for this tek

JP
*


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 11, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> *1 Quart [US] = 4 Cups [US] so 28 cups per 7 quarts. I got a feeling two pounds isnt enough horse poo for this tek
> 
> JP
> *


I checked craigs list this afternoon, AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW, farmers are giving the stuff away for free, composted and everything!!! I see a bulk mono tub in my future now as well!! Ha Ha 
Thanks again choempi +rep


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

MASS97 said:


> I checked craigs list this afternoon, AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW, farmers are giving the stuff away for free, composted and everything!!! I see a bulk mono tub in my future now as well!! Ha Ha
> Thanks again choempi +rep


I keep checking mine and nothing, which is amazing considering how many farms are around here, i could always go get it myself... i dont know im just so lazy when it comes to going places


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

Will answer questions later.

Been busy...

Pulled the mono to check at 13 days, the temps were below 70f, average about 68f, never had such a low temp before and knew growth would be slow...

There was a patch about 1"x1" not consolidated, but due to the amount of knots I noticed, and especially when I spotted the unconsolidated also had knots, I decided to keep it out and in front of a small window with a fan in the room on a timer and tried to bump the temps up to at least 70+. Prob be pulling fruit in a week to 10 days.


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

Deerhunter617 said:


> How long
> can spot syringes be kept in the fridge I've had some for prob 2 yrs will they still colonize?


Try making a lc and a few 1/2 pint grain lc jars, prob still viable, just bring them up to room temp slowly over a day or 2 before trying them.



justparanoid said:


> how many pounds of horse poo is 7 quarts?
> don't know JP, not real heavy when all broke up fluffy.
> JP





justparanoid said:


> *1 Quart [US] = 4 Cups [US] so 28 cups per 7 quarts. I got a feeling two pounds isnt enough horse poo for this tek*
> 
> *JP*


Prob not , prob like 5 or 8?



MASS97 said:


> I checked craigs list this afternoon, AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW, farmers are giving the stuff away for free, composted and everything!!! I see a bulk mono tub in my future now as well!! Ha Ha
> Thanks again choempi +rep


Get the uncomposted if you can, but leached. Big difference in performance due to texture. Notice how the myc runs along the hair and grass fibers in the poo.





GypsyBush said:


> subscribed...


I am truly honored, have spent much time straring at your great pics of your varied grow adventures. I'm a real thread archive diver.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

choempi said:


> ...
> 
> I am truly honored, have spent much time straring at your great pics of your varied grow adventures. I'm a real thread archive diver.


Wow.. those are some very kind words... thanks... 

Say... ever hear of anyone using a "growtent" as a "clean room"??? tubs on shelves...


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

Speaking of mush cult? Like a Martha?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

who's Martha?


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> who's Martha?


A name for a usually plastic wrapped shelf unit


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

gotcha...

What I am thinking is a 5x5 tent with shelves full of tubs...

I would imagine filtered positive pressure in the tent would help keep contaminants out...

Easy to wipe down... I can humidify and heat the tent to help the tubs... just one more way of helping the conditions along...

Originally I imagined the cakes right on the wire shelves... but I cannot risk contaminating the WHOLE thing at once... tubs on shelves seem like a good ounce of prevention... 

And so far the plan is to use BRF cakes to make bigger BRF cakes... but I would like to find something I can buy locally... which isn't much..

I heard coffee... and paper... but I am not too sure... reading the GROWING GOURMET AND MEDICINAL MUSHROOMS by Paul Stamets.... we'll see what i come up with...


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> gotcha...
> 
> What I am thinking is a 5x5 tent with shelves full of tubs...
> 
> ...


wbs, cheap, everywhere


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll figure it out... the stores here don;t carry much... and I live more than 450 miles from the nearest road that goes anywhere...
Everything's difficult... it would just be nice to find something I can get here... sicks to pay 60 bucks in shipping for a 2 dollar item...lol...


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> I'll figure it out... the stores here don;t carry much... and I live more than 450 miles from the nearest road that goes anywhere...
> Everything's difficult... it would just be nice to find something I can get here... sicks to pay 60 bucks in shipping for a 2 dollar item...lol...


Any store that has any farming business should have wild bird feed (wbs), buy the cheapest. Prob like 20 cents a pound


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

You are in AK right?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah... about 500 miles from anywhere...lol... 

I can get it here from town... but it would be a bonus to find something here...


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> yeah... about 500 miles from anywhere...lol...
> 
> I can get it here from town... but it would be a bonus to find something here...


any kind of grain, need a pc


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll start a thread... no need to clog yours...lol...


----------



## choempi (Jan 15, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> I'll start a thread... no need to clog yours...lol...


info is info, peeps in your situation might be already watching this thread, and wondering the same thing, long threads are often the best for refineing our teks...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

too late...lol...

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/400753-thread-doesnt-belong-here.html#post5178256


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

Really inteested inthis. Do you think this is doable even for a first time grow?


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

thehairyllama said:


> Really inteested inthis. Do you think this is doable even for a first time grow?


prob be better to know the life cycle a bit but it is pretty simple. most peeps do cakes first before bulk. Have to have a PC.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

I figured you would say that. Ive been studying on and off for a few years never with a sure fire oppertunity to start, but this for some reason seams very simple. but I also might be missing steps since its spread out through out the thread and the other procedure mixed in there =D. I will be trying to get a better understanding of process and method make a decision from there.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah I get it now fully. def not something im considering tackling first but hope to get into asap. my biggest concern is obtaining hpoo?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

Craigs list around here offers it for free, just make sure to get the leeched, dried stuff with no ammonia smell. 

Check on ebay, there is a guy selling bags for 2 dollars a pound. I bought two pounds to try out later.



JP


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

link =D? And that came leeched no ammonia smell?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Craigs list around here offers it for free, just make sure to get the leeched, dried stuff with no ammonia smell.
> 
> Check on ebay, there is a guy selling bags for 2 dollars a pound. I bought two pounds to try out later.
> 
> ...


It's true.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/2116543608.html

I don't live in New Jersey and there are no listings for my area but I guess some places really have Craigslistings for it. That rocks.


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 16, 2011)

just drive around till you find some horses most people will let you take it for free


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah there are areas around that have horses. Since it says it should be dried would the hpoo not be something to get until its warmer outside or frozen is fine? lmao


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 16, 2011)

well i have shrooms , do you smartass^^^^^llama its simple get wet hpoo, put it under aporch, let it dry


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

klassifyme said:


> well i have shrooms , do you smartass


Clarify your post please.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought it was a legit question


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

thehairyllama said:


> link =D? And that came leeched no ammonia smell?



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190392422843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

JP


P.s. he will refund any money thats over actual shipping. he refunded me 4 dollars and change because i only ordered two pounds


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190392422843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> JP
> 
> ...


Beautiful Clydesdales. I've never understood why they dub it 'Used'.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

cause its a month old fully leeched hpoo. smells like good earth

if it was brand new it would still be full of ammonia and not a good thing.

thats my guess anyways

JP


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

Good Guess LOL


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol, I didn't know so many people sell shit on ebay.

Looks like I'll be expanding my business this Spring when it thaws.

I'll probably start selling Hpoo and Organic fertilizer compost this Summer online.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

killer id be happy to buy from a RIU member. Make sure to let us know if you start selling.

JP


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> killer id be happy to buy from a RIU member. Make sure to let us know if you start selling.
> 
> JP


For sure! Everything is frozen solid right now so I can't even think about it but I think a lot of members would love to try some of the compost I make.

I'll probably put it on ebay and post a link when I do it. Promise I'll be reasonably priced.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

420God said:


> For sure! Everything is frozen solid right now so I can't even think about it but I think a lot of members would love to try some of the compost I make.
> 
> I'll probably put it on ebay and post a link when I do it. Promise I'll be reasonably priced.


Compost isn't optimum so most people say. Best to leave it as field dried and leached manure instead.


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Compost isn't optimum so most people say. Best to leave it as field dried and leached manure instead.



I would sell Hpoo for mushrooms and compost for the other growers.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

420God said:


> I would sell Hpoo for mushrooms and compost for the other growers.


The entrepreunerial spirit is strong with this one!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

start gathering large spawn bags, load them up with the good mix and sell them on ebay. I see people doing that all the time for those that dont have a PC.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

My mind keeps thinking there is something thats supposed to be complicated about this tek, but it just seems super zen like to me. 

Thanks again for posting this tek, I am excited to try it.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> My mind keeps thinking there is something thats supposed to be complicated about this tek, but it just seems super zen like to me.
> 
> Thanks again for posting this tek, I am excited to try it.
> 
> JP


It is simple as it looks, very Zen.


----------



## choempi (Jan 18, 2011)

Pinset is slowly developing, since this tub will flush so many times I am not worried about the eveness, which is less then usual due to the low temps. I really wish I could just bump up the temps 8 or 10 degrees, but I am using the air in this room for my intake in my grow room.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

Ooh!!! I love the first pic.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

very nice! I was just reading your tek on making tea, the coffee press seems like the perfect way to make it.

Props again for a great thread!

JP


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am about to make some lc's for the first time today and have been looking over this tek all morning.

I have a question about innoculating your wbs jars. I see you have 3 holes and use 1ml per jar. Are you injecting in all 3 or are the 2 extra holes providing better air exchange? I'm used to only using one hole for wbs and with the jar being filled only 3/4 you should be able put spore solution everywhere with just one hole right?


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> I am about to make some lc's for the first time today and have been looking over this tek all morning.
> 
> I have a question about innoculating your wbs jars. I see you have 3 holes and use 1ml per jar. Are you injecting in all 3 or are the 2 extra holes providing better air exchange? I'm used to only using one hole for wbs and with the jar being filled only 3/4 you should be able put spore solution everywhere with just one hole right?


I only use the center hole and rotate the needle to spray around the whole jar, I then use micropore tape to seal the injection hole. I tried many hole configurations and found at least 2 works better for GE.


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> I only use the center hole and rotate the needle to spray around the whole jar, I then use micropore tape to seal the injection hole. I tried many hole configurations and found at least 2 works better for GE.


Do you microspore the holes you didn't use to inoculate or just the one? Also do I need to keep lc's in the dark like jars?


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> Do you microspore the holes you didn't use to inoculate or just the one? Also do I need to keep lc's in the dark like jars?


I cover wbs jars with a piece of tyvec and only use micropore tape to seal innoc holes from needle.

Jars and lcs do not need dark, just a nice temp below 82* and above 72* for best growth. The dark thing is an old belief, light is not even as a big trigger for pinning subs as was once thought.


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok thanks very helpful.
My lids are setup a little different. I have one hole middle that is a little bigger, then fill it with polyfill and use tyvek filter. I might try this way in the future though if I get some new lids.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 20, 2011)

I may have missed this but.....

Do you put anything in your lc jars to help break up the mycelium when shaken?


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> I may have missed this but.....
> 
> Do you put anything in your lc jars to help break up the mycelium when shaken?


No, all I do is pull up a bunch into the syringe then shoot it back into the jar a few times, that breaks it up .


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you shake lc at all? after adding karo? After adding spores? Or colonization?


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> Do you shake lc at all? after adding karo? After adding spores? Or colonization?


 
I do not, but if you really want to read from a real LC master, go to the shroomery and search username Agar, he uses a magnetic mixing plate like 4 times a day on his LCs, and he has alot of good info on many aspects and teks for mush.

I just PC, inject, and put it away for a couple weeks. Karo and water is the simplest LC, but there are many othe mixes peeps use that may work faster. I am in no hurry and like things simple.


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> I do not, but if you really want to read from a real LC master, go to the shroomery and search username Agar, he uses a magnetic mixing plate like 4 times a day on his LCs, and he has alot of good info on many aspects and teks for mush.
> 
> I just PC, inject, and put it away for a couple weeks. Karo and water is the simplest LC, but there are many othe mixes peeps use that may work faster. I am in no hurry and like things simple.


Yea I'm going to use honey and was worried if it should be stuck together in the jar or evenly distributed. I think pressure cooking it is going to get it spread without having to shake it. Then just inject and wait.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 20, 2011)

I use a marble in my lcs, so i can shake and break up the mycelium if i want, just depends on how well the lc is working, its normally not needed though


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I use a marble in my lcs, so i can shake and break up the mycelium if i want, just depends on how well the lc is working, its normally not needed though


some peeps also use broken glass and pebbles, I just let the syringe do it.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks fellas!

Edit: I got to spread the love before I can +rep you again choempi.


----------



## choempi (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I had to make a drastic decision. The first mono fruited a bit, but nothing like it should, and the temps are the only variable. I usually fruit at between 75*-80*, but this whole grow from the jars to sub have been at an average of like 68* and as low as 65* for long periods. I knew it would be slower, but didn't think it would hamper it as much as it has. I guess it has taken overall an additional 2 weeks to fruit, but if that was all that would be acceptable. Problem the temps have seemed to sap the vigor and production drastically. So, I picked and dried the fruit (31g dry) and did some construction, which I really would not have done, but have been forced to. I also just put the tub to soak for the next 12 or 24 hours. My room is now a toasty 78*-80*. More to be revealed...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

If my math is correct this needs like 12 pounds of poo. I have two pounds fluffed up and it takes up a good amount of space. this is a good sized turkey pan, one of those disposable ones with a plastic clear cover.

How far up the bucket does the horsepoo go? is the bucket almost full? its hard to see in the picture. sorry im just trying to get this right.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 21, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> View attachment 1394763
> 
> If my math is correct this needs like 12 pounds of poo. I have two pounds fluffed up and it takes up a good amount of space. this is a good sized turkey pan, one of those disposable ones with a plastic clear cover.
> 
> ...


Just measure your poo with dry measure, then you know. The full tub takes 7 quarts.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh ok great, i'll measure it out and see how much i have and break up how ever much i need.

On the coir, is a standard bag enough? mine doesnt list grams, just 1/3 of a yard if i remember correctly.

Thanks so much for the answers, im close to making my own batch and im getting excited.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 21, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Oh ok great, i'll measure it out and see how much i have and break up how ever much i need.
> 
> On the coir, is a standard bag enough? mine doesnt list grams, just 1/3 of a yard if i remember correctly.
> 
> ...


Standard brick is about 700g, should be weighed out to 400g for a tub, but if no scale then a bit more then half a brick.


----------



## suprablaski (Jan 21, 2011)

just to throw in on the LC convo from a few pages ago, i actually use karo and honey and get some damn fast results though im also normally using a LC to inoculate them with. i just add the water to the level i want, then 1/2 tsp of karo and 1/2 tsp of honey. my first run on LC i did 6 jars from spores and did diff mixes of karo and honey and some just karo and honey jars, the even mix has worked best for me so far. hope it helps someone


----------



## choempi (Jan 21, 2011)

suprablaski said:


> just to throw in on the LC convo from a few pages ago, i actually use karo and honey and get some damn fast results though im also normally using a LC to inoculate them with. i just add the water to the level i want, then 1/2 tsp of karo and 1/2 tsp of honey. my first run on LC i did 6 jars from spores and did diff mixes of karo and honey and some just karo and honey jars, the even mix has worked best for me so far. hope it helps someone


I just use the karo, but many use honey. Supposedly the best mix has light malt extract, though many swear by dextrose.

I have so much LC I will probably throw out a bunch soon, as I am going to only use my clone LCs for now on, and that means like 5 quarts of fully developed LCs down the drain. Wish I could give it away, but that's not possibleof course.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

So prints are cool to trade just not LC's?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 21, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> So prints are cool to trade just not LC's?
> 
> JP


Yes, an LC is the same as a mush legally


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

ahh i see that sucks

Oh i measured my hpoo, it turned out to be only 3 1/2 quarts so im waiting on my 10 lbs to come in so i can do this tek.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 21, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> ahh i see that sucks
> 
> Oh i measured my hpoo, it turned out to be only 3 1/2 quarts so im waiting on my 10 lbs to come in so i can do this tek.
> 
> JP


so 2lbs is 3 1/2 quarts? Good to know.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 23, 2011)

man. ask me about hydro, ill tell the world. when it comes to mushrooms im a fuckin idiot.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

hehe I'm slowing starting to understand the basics of growing the mushrooms. It's more about following a tek to the letter. Not trying to improve on it is hard for me to do. 

JP


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 23, 2011)

i think i might try my hand at this again. the cheapest way possible. ill let you know when i get started. until then im reading your thread and learning.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

if i load this substrate into jars, how long can i keep it before it goes bad?

Is this something that should be made right before its used (cooled)?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> if i load this substrate into jars, how long can i keep it before it goes bad?
> 
> Is this something that should be made right before its used (cooled)?
> 
> JP


Don't make it ahead of time. When you spawn to any sub a clock is started in a race. The race is between the mush myc and anything else that may also like to eat and grow in the delicious, nutritious sub. So, you want the sub to be ready at the time your spawn is ready. The myc will always win in the race this way as it has fully colonized a jar and ready to rip through any food you give it, it has the numbers in the game.

I will have some interesting pics and posts reguarding this in the future.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

gotcha, Wait till your ready to spawn the sub.

Appreciate ya bro!

JP


----------



## creaster (Jan 30, 2011)

hi there choempi

this thread has mashed my brains m8 
i didnt no growing shrooms was so hard lol
great post m8 great info keep it up 

+REP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

creaster said:


> hi there choempi
> 
> this thread has mashed my brains m8
> i didnt no growing shrooms was so hard lol
> ...


much easier to gro the mush compared to ganja bro


----------



## cazador (Jan 30, 2011)

+REP. I'm going to start my first batch of cakes tomorrow. Then on to bulk, after I master the cakes. Thank you for all the great info.
So you say that it is advisable to make a LC jars from spore syringes? I&#8217;ll have to look into this too. I have a few syringes that have been sitting around for some time. I hope their still good.
Thanks again.


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

make lcs dude, 1 cc per


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

I made a LC out of one strain and looks like it worked. Do you grow out to agar plates? how do you test your LCs to make sure their not contaminated? 

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I made a LC out of one strain and looks like it worked. Do you grow out to agar plates? how do you test your LCs to make sure their not contaminated?
> 
> JP


Pic?

Nuther fun fact bro, take a couple 1/2 pint jars for every lc you wanna test, fill like 1 or 2 inches with processd grain per whatever tek you do, and then take a real healthy shot of your LC (LIKE 10CC AT LEAST) and shoot em and watch, 4 or 5 days you can see if it is good, and if it is draw off that grain jar, noc up another lc or 2 and as many jars as you can at +2cc at least per quart...


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

choempi said:


> Pic?
> 
> Nuther fun fact bro, take a couple 1/2 pint jars for every lc you wanna test, fill like 1 or 2 inches with processd grain per whatever tek you do, and then take a real healthy shot of your LC (LIKE 10CC AT LEAST) and shoot em and watch, 4 or 5 days you can see if it is good, and if it is draw of that grain jar, noc up another lc or 2 and as many jars as you can at +2cc at least per quart...


gotta finish after reading realize I didn't tell ya, to draw off the grain jar, sterilize your syringe and let the final time you draw it full, that is sterile h2o, you use that as many times as you want to aspirate the good jars, I have shot up half pints with +70cc. This is a grain LC...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

heres a shot of my homemade lid. tyvek and rtv silicone








and hers a pic of the LC jar







JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

lc looks good, hold it up by a window with a dark background for a good pic... shoot through


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought a 10 lbs sack of organic rye berries and a case of quart jars. Ill be getting more jars me thinks as time goes on. 
I will make up then inoculate 6 quarts for this tek.


Im thinking of using a shotgun fruiting chamber, your thoughts on them?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I bought a 10 lbs sack of organic rye berries and a case of quart jars. Ill be getting more jars me thinks as time goes on.
> I will make up then inoculate 6 quarts for this tek.
> 
> 
> ...


thought you had one already JP...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

i have two actually just wondering in relation to this tek if its a good idea to make up trays and place them in the fc

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

you should do the mono...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

All my totes have holes in them.. ill pick up another. what size is good for this tek as written?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

about 60+ quart, 66 or so, needs to be big enough to have about 5" sub...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered a 66 quart, So plastic wrap is enough of a cover for the lid? the problem is my containers lid is colored so ill have to cut it and wrap it in plastic wrap.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I went ahead and ordered a 66 quart, So plastic wrap is enough of a cover for the lid? the problem is my containers lid is colored so ill have to cut it and wrap it in plastic wrap.
> 
> JP


I have found the top does not need to be a part of the deal if the rest of the tub is clear, I stopped making the lid thing, easier to stack them, hint hint...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

awesome, you saved me a headache down the road. Your the best!

I guess the last questions i have on this process is making the tub. What size holes are best and how many per container of that size?
sorry i couldnt figure out from the pictures. Is it 1/4 holes along the substrate and a larger hole up top for gas exchange?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> awesome, you saved me a headache down the road. Your the best!
> 
> I guess the last questions i have on this process is making the tub. What size holes are best and how many per container of that size?
> sorry i couldnt figure out from the pictures. Is it 1/4 holes along the substrate and a larger hole up top for gas exchange?
> ...


that is the part you gotta work out, I use multiple smaller holes, like 1/4" and tape them, you can always adjust by pulling off the tape or putting more on. Remember you are creating an ecosystem, temps and airflow of the room make tubs perform differently, Every tub you will watch and learn then tweak. It is not hard if you do what you do, learning a tek. You will have good yields with this sub, guarenteed, but will find ways to improve the tubs.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll spend some time researching tubs and see what i can learn from them. 

Thanks so much for all the help. the sub will indeed be awesome, it covers all the bases for cube growth. I cannot wait to get started with it. I will make grain quart jars up asap so i can get the 6 quarts needed to do a grow.
probably going to be B+ jars. 

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 30, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I'll spend some time researching tubs and see what i can learn from them.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the help. the sub will indeed be awesome, it covers all the bases for cube growth. I cannot wait to get started with it. I will make grain quart jars up asap so i can get the 6 quarts needed to do a grow.
> probably going to be B+ jars.
> ...


I saw you on a shroomery thread, search usernames large_dose and Ohm for tub info and great threads.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 30, 2011)

sweet can do will do

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 4, 2011)

choempi said:


> I saw you on a shroomery thread, search usernames large_dose and Ohm for tub info and great threads.


ohmatic not Ohm


----------



## choempi (Feb 6, 2011)

pulled the tub, at 99% after 11 days


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my! That is beautiful!


----------



## cazador (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking great Choempi. I am getting so close to joining in on the fun. I just got a laminar air flow hood set up and getting my Lab ready as we speak. I am excited to get started.  Thank you for all the great info!


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you mean by saying you pulled the tub? Your fruiting it already? Do you not wait an additional week for the myc to consolidate it's hold on the sub?


----------



## choempi (Feb 7, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> What do you mean by saying you pulled the tub? Your fruiting it already? Do you not wait an additional week for the myc to consolidate it's hold on the sub?


It is ready to fruit as soon as colonized at 10 - 14 days, are you thinking about brf jars?

I should have knots at or before 5 days, pins by 7, fruit by 11

Today...



















in fact you can see knots forming in the myc pics


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm fairly sure all substrates benefit from an additional week after colonization so the myc can consolidate it's hold... I'm sure you have heard this, is there a reason you fruit immediately with your monotubs? I hope it's not laziness... Try waitng 5-7 days after full colonization and watch your pinset improve Mad props though mate! Still the best RUI monotub grow! Cheers


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

An extra week sounds like a year of curing.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 8, 2011)

And thats why mushroom cultivation is not for the impatient cyrpt.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> And thats why mushroom cultivation is not for the impatient cyrpt.


 Really. Mushroom cultivation to me is one of the easiest things in the world. They are self-sustaining and rather quick. Much more so then marijuana and people on this site should be very familiar with that.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 8, 2011)

I never said it was difficult buddy, just that it required patience... and after already waiting 3 weeks to get to that point I think an extra 5 days shouldn't be too hard to wait for better performance. Can you tell me any benefits of fruiting immediately beside maybe harvesting a couple days earlier?


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

If you waited a week with these tubs they would be full of aborts and less mushrooms, did you read the tek? The layering is the way it is, to force vertical growth, when it is colonized on top it is time to fruit. Have done many of these tubs. Werd


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> looking delicious


Wondered where you been...


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> I'm fairly sure all substrates benefit from an additional week after colonization so the myc can consolidate it's hold... I'm sure you have heard this, is there a reason you fruit immediately with your monotubs? I hope it's not laziness... Try waitng 5-7 days after full colonization and watch your pinset improve Mad props though mate! Still the best RUI monotub grow! Cheers









Tub pulled after 10 days after spawn and a week later... Decent pinset?

Many peeps don't understand the mono, I have heard the same thing about waiting a week and not understanding the tek in general from RR, he doesn't do monos, he is wrong about this and I told him that.

Hpoo sets pins like crazy, that is why you don't ever case it. It is so far superior as a method and sub.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

I have to admit. Love that you haven't replied Dank.


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

choempi said:


> Pic?
> 
> Nuther fun fact bro, take a couple 1/2 pint jars for every lc you wanna test, fill like 1 or 2 inches with processd grain per whatever tek you do, and then take a real healthy shot of your LC (*LIKE 10CC AT LEAST*) and shoot em and watch, 4 or 5 days you can see if it is good, and if it is draw off that grain jar, noc up another lc or 2 and as many jars as you can at +2cc at least per quart...


I was thinking something else here, with that much grain 2 or 3 cc, my bad, the rest is right


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> awesome, you saved me a headache down the road. Your the best!
> 
> I guess the last questions i have on this process is making the tub. What size holes are best and how many per container of that size?
> sorry i couldnt figure out from the pictures. Is it 1/4 holes along the substrate and a larger hole up top for gas exchange?
> ...


So, I am going back over the thread and looking for things I can help to make more clear, or edit my own miscues, this tek is sweet and so easy...

The idea of the hole pattern on a mono could be a awesome thread, I am open to anypeeps thoughts...

CAVEAT: everything else being equal, such as temp, room rh, air movement, light...

I want the heavy co2 to find an easy way out, at sub level.

More holes on the bottom, half as many on the top level, as many inches between them as possible, so about 7" for the tubs I use- 66qt


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

cazador said:


> Looking great Choempi. I am getting so close to joining in on the fun. I just got a laminar air flow hood set up and getting my Lab ready as we speak. I am excited to get started.  Thank you for all the great info!


 
Thanks bro for adding to the thread! Peeps helping peeps, excited to hear more on your flow hoodie...


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> What do you mean by saying you pulled the tub? Your fruiting it already? Do you not wait an additional week for the myc to consolidate it's hold on the sub?


Ok, I can see what you misunderstand I think.

100% is 100%=consolidated. The "hold on the sub" is complete and ready to fruit, monos like these are myc machines, developed with yield in mind, just happens it is also extremely friendly to lazy 

But you have to follow the tek. Period.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think I would have been able to do this tek on a $40 budget if I didn't already have the PC.


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't think I would have been able to do this tek on a $40 budget if I didn't already have the PC.


PC is the only big expense tho, after that you can pull a tub for $40, and thats *minimum* 10+ oz yield


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

Most definitely worth the investment!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 8, 2011)

40 even seems high to me lol what makes up this 40 bucks...


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

choempi said:


> PC is the only big expense tho, after that you can pull a tub for $40, and thats *minimum* 10+ oz yield



minus the tub, it is like ?$ for the poo ( I get free and convinced peeps can get cheap if they look- will double cpoo in # of flush and overall vigor, not to mention the most potent fruit you can grow), I get coir bricks for $2 so $1 of coir, $.50 gypsum, $1 verm= like $5 a tub. 

Speaking of tubs, got this today so I can make up some fresh ones, input welcome on hole philosophy and placement...


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> 40 even seems high to me lol what makes up this 40 bucks...


Fuckin CK said $40 and I didn't think about it , can buy 2 or 3 tubs and do this tek for $40


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 8, 2011)

choempi said:


> minus the tub, it is like ?$ for the poo ( I get free and convinced peeps can get cheap if they look- will double cpoo in # of flush and overall vigor, not to mention the most potent fruit you can grow), I get coir bricks for $2 so $1 of coir, $.50 gypsum, $1 verm= like $5 a tub.
> 
> Speaking of tubs, got this today so I can make up some fresh ones, input welcome on hole philosophy and placement...


so like more 4 tubs for 40 bucks, nice bit, are you just useing that for the poly fill holes??


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> 40 even seems high to me lol what makes up this 40 bucks...


 I bought syringes.


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> so like more 4 tubs for 40 bucks, nice bit, are you just useing that for the poly fill holes??


No never did the poly, holes and micropore tape.


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I bought syringes.


ok, thought you ment just the sub and tub


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude. You are the MASTER of taking mycelium shots! So beautiful.


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dude. You are the MASTER of taking mycelium shots! So beautiful.


Pics pretty much show the life cycle, these knots are at 3 days, 14 days total since spawn.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 8, 2011)

not worthy not worthy!

I hope i get results like that.
Congrats bro!

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 8, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> not worthy not worthy!
> 
> I hope i get results like that.
> Congrats bro!
> ...


It ain't hard bro, follow the tek.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

choempi said:


> No never did the poly, holes and micropore tape.


nice, I dont care for poly fill , like microporetape better also


----------



## choempi (Feb 9, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> nice, I dont care for poly fill , like microporetape better also


seems I can never give you rep, but you deserve alot for bringing the mush teks more in focus on RUI 

Still think your thread should be the first sticky in the H forum


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldn't mind  but then again its sorta nice to not have tho scroll past a ton of stickys to get to the good stuff...


----------



## choempi (Feb 9, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I wouldn't mind  but then again its sorta nice to not have tho scroll past a ton of stickys to get to the good stuff...


modest fuck


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to admit. Love that you haven't replied Dank.




-The Cryptkeeper

Well not everyone stays on RIU posting all day long, some people go to work or have other things to do. Anyways, it was more of a question anyways so I dont feel stupid or "schooled" on the matter in the slightest. I was asking if there is a reason for fruiting immidiately vs giving it time to consolidate after 100% as is commonly done with other growing methods. Anyways, theres no arguing with results like that, very impressive. Cant wait to see some pin shots.​


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 9, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> I have to admit. Love that you haven't replied Dank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure wasn't posted in that sense.  I don't doubt that you're an important and busy man very valued by your boss and colleagues.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome thread. ill be following this tek in the future.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree actually, I was going by the books when monotubs dont really do that. They are pretty magical and well thought out. Anyways sorry Choempi, and thanks for keeping me in check the cryptkeeper. Peace


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 9, 2011)

Great Job.. and thanks for the effort i will be using this as a reference in the future..keep up the great work guys


----------



## frogster (Feb 9, 2011)

Wtf,, I was posting in the bleach thread... Ignore this...


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

Tub at 16 days from spawn...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 10, 2011)

Now the Myc just looks like Parmigiano-Reggiano crumbles. X^D


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

I usually get tons of mutants with these in first and second flush, this is the first time using clone, and it is vigorous as you can see...


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> I have to admit. Love that you haven't replied Dank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questions are good, pin pics are up


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 10, 2011)

man i wish i could get some prints from you. looking super great! i am going to start up soon. just don't know what outlet to go through to get spores


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Awesome thread. ill be following this tek in the future.


welcome, all the hard work is done already, thanks to *ohmatic*, *large_dose*, and *OZZ*.



dankillerbs said:


> I agree actually, I was going by the books when monotubs dont really do that. They are pretty magical and well thought out. Anyways sorry Choempi, and thanks for keeping me in check the cryptkeeper. Peace


It is well thought out...



Michael Sparks said:


> Great Job.. and thanks for the effort i will be using this as a reference in the future..keep up the great work guys


Welcome 



frogster said:


> Wtf,, I was posting in the bleach thread... Ignore this...


Ignored then froggy...


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 10, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> man i wish i could get some prints from you. looking super great! i am going to start up soon. just don't know what outlet to go through to get spores


 http://www.spores101.com/


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> man i wish i could get some prints from you. looking super great! i am going to start up soon. just don't know what outlet to go through to get spores


I never make or use prints, clone lc


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> http://www.spores101.com/


wasup JP?


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 10, 2011)

Nadda just waiting on my PC to be delivered so i can get busy! dang weather has it delayed. 

I ordered another syringe for golden teachers and will make a LC this time before i do anything else.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Nadda just waiting on my PC to be delivered so i can get busy! dang weather has it delayed.
> 
> I ordered another syringe for golden teachers and will make a LC this time before i do anything else.
> 
> JP


gotcha, waiting is hard


----------



## dankies (Feb 10, 2011)

you go through sporeworks? weather got delayed or maby its cuz i mentioned shroomery and got a free syringe. 


And could you fill me in on what an LC is and the difference between bulk mono tek and the basic BRF. ( I assume its in a bigger container?)


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

dankies said:


> you go through sporeworks? weather got delayed or maby its cuz i mentioned shroomery and got a free syringe.
> And could you fill me in on what an LC is and the difference between bulk mono tek and the basic BRF. ( I assume its in a bigger container?)


Never used sporeworks but think it is a good source, they have PE which 101 does not.
They are a shroomery sponser (sporeworks), shroom talk (101)

night and day, I put links in the thread


----------



## dankies (Feb 10, 2011)

ok wasnt sure if you did so didnt want go through every page looking. I understand dunk n roll but figure its a lesser yield than what you guys got going on. Good lookin' man.

da dankies


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

dankies said:


> ok wasnt sure if you did so didnt want go through every page looking. I understand dunk n roll but figure its a lesser yield than what you guys got going on. Good lookin' man.
> 
> da dankies


The links are for the peeps that had a hand in this tek, the links are their profile links, except for *OZZ*, because that is the fruition.

Cakes are another thing entirely...

If you read the thread it is informative and lots of pics...


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Really. Mushroom cultivation to me is one of the easiest things in the world. They are self-sustaining and rather quick. Much more so then marijuana and people on this site should be very familiar with that.


This is a money quote...

Much easier, cheaper, faster...


----------



## cazador (Feb 11, 2011)

Would it be better to put the tyvek on top of lid under ring? 
Then put micro-tape over hole after injecting MS solution?
Or is the tyvec siliconed to the hole only under lid?

I have been on hold for to long while you all rock on. I was waiting because I wanted to use this laminar flow hood I got for a fantastic deal  I am waiting for the correct filter to arrive but while I do I am itching to start something going. It seems that you got some other people interested too. I hate feeling like a noob. It&#8217;s been awhile. I guess that&#8217;s part of the draw too. Until I get all the lingo down I might need a bit of handholding, hope that&#8217;s ok? Also while I have been waiting I have been reading, I think I&#8217;m a bit overloaded with different teks, ideas, variations of this and that&#8230; without yet putting things to practice. My plan, as advised here, is to make a MSLC first, test it to see if it is clean, then go to town with it, and to following this bulk mono tek. 



justparanoid said:


> heres a shot of my homemade lid. tyvek and rtv silicone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 11, 2011)

This was just something i made on the fly. Now that i think about it, the tyvek should be on the outside so it stays dry.
Anyone happen to have a lid tek i can follow?

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 11, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> This was just something i made on the fly. Now that i think about it, the tyvek should be on the outside so it stays dry.
> Anyone happen to have a lid tek i can follow?
> 
> JP


Use 2 holes like you have and just use some micropore tape over the non silicon hole.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok sounds great. I have a roll of the micro pore tape in my closet.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## justparanoid (Feb 11, 2011)

Yay for you!

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 11, 2011)

is that a mutant?


----------



## choempi (Feb 11, 2011)

I always get a bunch of mutants with these in first flush, about every kind there is.


----------



## choempi (Feb 11, 2011)

should be pulling mush in about 2 or 3 days. Time to get out the nesco!


----------



## cazador (Feb 12, 2011)

choempi said:


> Use 2 holes like you have and just use some micropore tape over the non silicon hole.


Great!, that is what I was thinking, just didn't know if it was enough. Thanks again. 

Do you have a LC solution formula that you could recomend? I see many out there. I have honey, sugar,maple syrup and light Karo in the house. If it's best to use a malt? or something i'll go to the brew store or wherever I need to go to get the correct stuff.

I'll start my own journel and stop asking personal question here. Hopfuly I'll get a mentor subbed to guide me a bit (keep me on track). I tend to want to do it all at once. small steps i know is best..


----------



## cazador (Feb 12, 2011)

choempi said:


> should be pulling mush in about 2 or 3 days. Time to get out the nesco!


Do you eat them fresh too? If so, do you notice a big differance in the effect?


----------



## choempi (Feb 12, 2011)

Tub day 7...


----------



## choempi (Feb 12, 2011)

cazador said:


> Great!, that is what I was thinking, just didn't know if it was enough. Thanks again.
> 
> Do you have a LC solution formula that you could recomend? I see many out there. I have honey, sugar,maple syrup and light Karo in the house. If it's best to use a malt? or something i'll go to the brew store or wherever I need to go to get the correct stuff.
> 
> I'll start my own journel and stop asking personal question here. Hopfuly I'll get a mentor subbed to guide me a bit (keep me on track). I tend to want to do it all at once. small steps i know is best..


I use karo and distilled h2o.



cazador said:


> Do you eat them fresh too? If so, do you notice a big differance in the effect?


Fresh is the most potent, big difference


----------



## sonar (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice flush man!


----------



## choempi (Feb 12, 2011)

sonar said:


> Nice flush man!


Shapeing up well, the pics don't show the whole tub is pinning just a bit behind the big cluster.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 12, 2011)

choempi said:


> .


 Suprised i never repped you for this thread.... well now i have


----------



## choempi (Feb 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Suprised i never repped you for this thread.... well now i have


Rep this big flush I will have in about 2 days


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 12, 2011)

excited to see it. have you peaked inside the creeper thread, they have a mini mono thats pinning poorly, maybe you could lend them a hand.. I think its because of fae

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/407924-creeper-experiment.html


----------



## choempi (Feb 12, 2011)

No, thanks for the link, I will check it out


----------



## choempi (Feb 13, 2011)

Day 19 from spawn, 8th since birth

























and after some picking of mature fruit...



















big mutant, many mutants in this flush, and they are tight clusters of fruit. Probably picked 2 oz once dry. I will post total flush dried when done.


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll definitely be coming back to this thread when I'm ready to spawn to bulk.

That's very impressive results.


----------



## choempi (Feb 13, 2011)

420God said:


> I'll definitely be coming back to this thread when I'm ready to spawn to bulk.
> 
> That's very impressive results.


 total results are not for about 4 more big flushes, this one is only starting...


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 13, 2011)

so when that 6 gram bad boy is dried... 

you going to eat the whole thing?? that sounds like an adventure.


----------



## choempi (Feb 13, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> so when that 6 gram bad boy is dried...
> 
> you going to eat the whole thing?? that sounds like an adventure.


these Panamas are extremely potent, I rarely go that big anymore, when 2 or 3 is wallmelting...


----------



## cazador (Feb 14, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> so when that 6 gram bad boy is dried...
> 
> you going to eat the whole thing?? that sounds like an adventure.


Is that 5.9 grams or 59.6 grams?



choempi said:


> these Panamas are extremely potent, I rarely go that big anymore, when 2 or 3 is wallmelting...


Very nice, and just the first flush! Sweet.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 14, 2011)

About 9/10 of the mushroom weight is water. That one is nearly 60 grams wet, so it will be about 6 grams dry.

Believe me... 6 grams would be a truly heroic dose of just about any mushroom. If these are "very potent" 6 grams would set up a meeting between you and god. Get ready to astral project.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

first flush next day,


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 14, 2011)

thats just lovely. So do you only pick matured fruits or do you pluck the whole tub at that point and re-dunk? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> thats just lovely. So do you only pick matured fruits or do you pluck the whole tub at that point and re-dunk? Thanks for the pics.


I pick as they mature, then I may just dig up the sub with a fork, mist heavy, and stop the air movement for a day or so, or I may skip the forking. The sub wants to fruit heavy yet with out a dunk. I will dunk for 12 hours after the 2nd flush...

The key is the deep sub, and hpoo.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 14, 2011)

Bravo sir. +rep for sure. That looks amazing.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Bravo sir. +rep for sure. That looks amazing.


You been watching the whole tek, bravo to you watcher - The Cryptkreeper!

Stand by for weight #, first flush, after my Nesco gets through them, hahahaha!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a dehydrator for my PF shrooms! Don't know the brand. This has been a wonderful thread that has convinced me of this tek.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

I got *this *AND CAN CRACKER DRY 3 OR MORE OZ AT A TIME IN ABOUT 14 HRS.

Sorry about the caps, not gonna retype...


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I have a dehydrator for my PF shrooms! Don't know the brand. This has been a wonderful thread that has convinced me of this tek.


Stand by to be more then "convinced"


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 14, 2011)

I've seen alot of high producing mono tubs, this one included. i've yet to do a mono tub with an isolate, something i want to do soon, my next venture is going to be into popcorn, maybe after than i'll give the mono tubs full attention. to step up my mushroom growing i need a few more pressure cookers, mine only holds 5 pint jars, so its way small.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

you are playing coy, this mono is stupid easy, get a pc and do it...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 14, 2011)

indeed im barely a mushroom grower at the moment, to many projects on hand at one time i've been stretching my self and funds very thin. but a few new pressure cookers are on my list.. also thinking about getting some red spore cubes, maybe and albino strain. i like they way they blue when dried.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;PQc0AI5FP6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQc0AI5FP6k[/video] 
ate a bit


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2011)

have you heard ISLANDS by king crimson... listen to the whole album and enjoy the trip...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 14, 2011)

lol i thought he posted a king diamond song lol kinda different


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> have you heard ISLANDS by king crimson... listen to the whole album and enjoy the trip...


grew up on it...


[video=youtube;_qi57ozvBlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qi57ozvBlc[/video]


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 14, 2011)

choempi said:


> ate a bit


I'm about to eat some now listening to this.. any good method for extraction ? i am going to boil and make tea unless you have a better idea


----------



## choempi (Feb 15, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> I'm about to eat some now listening to this.. any good method for extraction ? i am going to boil and make tea unless you have a better idea


have a tea method in the tek, what more can I say


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 15, 2011)

nothing I was just curious if you did have a different method as to extract w/o waste of goods other then that thanks for all the pics and work getting started as soon as a buddy brings a load of fert from ky.

+ Rep this man


----------



## choempi (Feb 15, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> nothing I was just curious if you did have a different method as to extract w/o waste of goods other then that thanks for all the pics and work getting started as soon as a buddy brings a load of fert from ky.
> 
> + Rep this man


explain my friend, I may be able to assist you...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe try some Blue Honey spread on some toast or dipped a banana in.


----------



## choempi (Feb 15, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Maybe try some Blue Honey spread on some toast or dipped a banana in.


 
fancy pants...


----------



## choempi (Feb 15, 2011)

I eats em strait!!!


HAR, HAR....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

choempi said:


> fancy pants...


 I eat them straight as well.  But Blue Honey is just so good!!!


----------



## choempi (Feb 15, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I eat them straight as well.  But Blue Honey is just so good!!!


recipe please bro...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL Seriously? Put the shrooms in to a jar of honey to infuse the Psilocin with the honey.  Simple simple.  Here's where it originates though. 

http://www.shroomery.org/9945/The-Tale-of-blue-honey


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 15, 2011)

well I drank tea and it is quite nice my blues and greens are getting bright and dull and i still hear my guitar i played before i started typing..


----------



## choempi (Feb 15, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> well I drank tea and it is quite nice my blues and greens are getting bright and dull and i still hear my guitar i played before i started typing..


you have followed the tek, it is not hard at all, no mystery, eat the fruit


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 15, 2011)

not really i have yet to read all the way through, i do what feels natural if that makes sense, like intuition about it almost as if i had done before even the first time..


----------



## choempi (Feb 15, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> not really i have yet to read all the way through, i do what feels natural if that makes sense, like intuition about it almost as if i had done before even the first time..


get your hands dirty


----------



## choempi (Feb 16, 2011)

choempi said:


> get your hands dirty


I mean that in a nice way.

First flush total weight, 293g cracker dry!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

choempi said:


> I mean that in a nice way.
> 
> First flush total weight, 293g cracker dry!!!


 A little over ten ounces. ^_^ One half pound, 2 ounces, and some change.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> A little over ten ounces. ^_^ One half pound, 2 ounces, and some change.


of fun/////////////////


----------



## choempi (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup, now I just wait and let the tub do it again. The most OZZ ever said he got was 9.5 oz. first flush, my best was about 8 before, think it is the clone, just full of large fruit in tight clusters!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

choempi said:


> Yup, now I just wait and let the tub do it again. The most OZZ ever said he got was 9.5 oz. first flush, my best was about 8 before, think it is the clone, just full of large fruit in tight clusters!


 Also you said you get a fuckton of mutants the first flush.  Now let's see the pure breeds can do.


----------



## choempi (Feb 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Also you said you get a fuckton of mutants the first flush.  Now let's see the pure breeds can do.


True, the second flush has much fewer usually, and they do tend to take up room in their odd growth.


----------



## choempi (Feb 18, 2011)

bump for peeps that grow...


----------



## cazador (Feb 18, 2011)

choempi said:


> bump for peeps that grow...


Or peeps that want to grow!

choempi - your bulk mono tek has thrown a wrench into my "plans". This looks like the way to go! but all the hpoo around here is wet in the winter. I will have to wait till spring before stuff starts to dry around my parts. any other ideas I can do for bulk?


----------



## choempi (Feb 19, 2011)

try this tek with some ccm in place of hpoo


----------



## cazador (Feb 19, 2011)

choempi said:


> try this tek with some ccm in place of hpoo


sorry, ccm =? , composted chicken manure?

so just replace hpoo with composted chicken manure?


----------



## choempi (Feb 19, 2011)

cazador said:


> sorry, ccm =? , composted chicken manure?
> 
> so just replace hpoo with composted chicken manure?


cow........


----------



## cazador (Feb 20, 2011)

So I can do this tek with composted cow manure? It dosen't need to be field leached & sun dried like hpoo? And it should be compsted? Thanks. I have lots of horses, donkeys and cows around. I want to get a bulk grow going but I don't want to wait til things dry out here. I'm itching to go. I started a few jars of brf cakes yesterday and a try at a lc jar. Sitting in a tub at 75. It was good to get something started, I hope. I have to get my system worked out and get some more practice doing this stuff to get a better feel for it. It's fun. Thanks
caz


----------



## choempi (Feb 20, 2011)

some peeps use ccm, like black cow in the bag.

I don't know if it would throw off the moisture in the mix or not.

I have only used hpoo.


----------



## cazador (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll start the spawn and then give it a try. Thanks. I went out for a walk today, and even though it's wet it's prety easy to tell old hpoo from fresh so i'll gather some old wet hpoo too and give it a try. seems as if it should work fine. Thanks. It will take a while but I'll let you know when I get theings started.


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 20, 2011)

Love your post choempi. Ozz guide is the shit have helped my friends with it a few times. Plus you add a good amount of extras that are always handy. So props to you


----------



## choempi (Feb 21, 2011)

Gold medal bong hits said:


> Love your post choempi. Ozz guide is the shit have helped my friends with it a few times. Plus you add a good amount of extras that are always handy. So props to you


Thanks, so you do this tek?


Second flush 6 days after the end of the first, no dunk, just a heavy misting, and no aborts picked...


----------



## choempi (Feb 21, 2011)

second flush weight, when plucked and dry


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah man a while back. It is truly the best way to go. Plus was pretty easy to find the horse poo for me. The guy thought i was getting it to grow weed lol. He was chill as hell. Nice update!!!


----------



## choempi (Feb 22, 2011)

Gold medal bong hits said:


> Yeah man a while back. It is truly the best way to go. Plus was pretty easy to find the horse poo for me. The guy thought i was getting it to grow weed lol. He was chill as hell. Nice update!!!


hpoo is the deal, prob get over a lb with this tub...


----------



## Phooly420 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow , I just finished reading this thread.. SO much info hahah and good shit choempi ! 
pretty sure in the not so distant future I'm gonna try this tek..
just got get some thinggs together >


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 23, 2011)

Has that 2nd flush started yet?


----------



## choempi (Feb 23, 2011)

Phooly420 said:


> Wow , I just finished reading this thread.. SO much info hahah and good shit choempi !
> pretty sure in the not so distant future I'm gonna try this tek..
> just got get some thinggs together >


Thanks....


----------



## choempi (Feb 23, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Has that 2nd flush started yet?


It is all either dried or being dried right now. Will post full weight when dry.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, I guess I wad confused.

I thought the second flush was yet to come...

Love the thread, I'll be following this tek on my next grow.


----------



## choempi (Feb 23, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Oh, I guess I wad confused.
> 
> I thought the second flush was yet to come...
> 
> Love the thread, I'll be following this tek on my next grow.


I was picking 6 days after the end of the first flush.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah.. I figured you must have by now. I've shared the pics of your previous flush with a number of individuals. All are equally impressed. One friend who was considering a method for regular production is rethinking his process. Thanks again.


----------



## choempi (Feb 24, 2011)

second flush = 122g

total tub so far, 293+122=415g


----------



## choempi (Mar 8, 2011)

3rd flush 79g.

293+122+79=494g


almost 18z for 6 qts of spawn.


----------



## cazador (Mar 8, 2011)

Impressive. 
I'm still working on getting some spawn going on my end. Then hopefuly I can get something close to your grow going. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 8, 2011)

Over a pound... wow.


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 8, 2011)

How many flushes will there be total? Will you stop at 3 or will there be more?


----------



## choempi (Mar 8, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> How many flushes will there be total? Will you stop at 3 or will there be more?


I am tossing it to use the tub


----------



## choempi (Mar 8, 2011)

it is exhausted, notice the aborts, I never picked any so that is the total.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 8, 2011)

you gonna bury it?


----------



## choempi (Mar 8, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> you gonna bury it?


If it was spring I would, in fact I have a bunch of half consolidated jars I am saveing for some outdoor patches.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 8, 2011)

oh yeah, its already spring here, so didn't even occur to me alot of places are still cold.


----------



## choempi (Mar 8, 2011)

My Full Moon grow at 4 weeks flower...



















and a bagseed ...


----------



## cazador (Mar 9, 2011)

choempi said:


> If it was spring I would, in fact I have a bunch of half consolidated jars I am saveing for some outdoor patches.


Are you going to post your outdoor patch grow? I would like to see you do one



choempi said:


> My Full Moon grow at 4 weeks flower...


Looking very nice @ 4 weeks. Nice and frosty and dark green. Looks like the grow lights were on when taking pix? What light are you using?


----------



## canndo (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that is attractive.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great post! Glad it got bumped. I was bout to do a no filter monotub tek.

Ima be doing popcorn so glad you posted this. I saw it yeild ounces and was like im deff doing this


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## choempi (Mar 12, 2011)

New tub







then...







these...

















became these...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## cazador (Mar 12, 2011)

What a tease. Your driving me crazy with your beautiful grows  I'm going to have to stop looking. I want to get my stuff going so bad still. I will have to try it again, 4th try


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey choempi, how should I store my spore prints? How long will they stay viable?


----------



## canndo (Mar 12, 2011)

If Choempi doesn't mind - I can tell you my experiences. I stored several prints in a cool dry place for 8 years. When I recently attempted to grow them in a normal manner, I got no success. I placed some of the spores in sterile water under vacuum for a few days and got three spores to germinate. I intend to store more spores here shortly and will collect prints upon prints in a petrie dish so that I have enough to compensate for the poor germination rate.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool and dark place, don't expect to get much after a year.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Wow. That's beautiful.


Start from the left hand bottom side. go about 1.5" over and up about 1.5" and that shroom white dots look like jack skellington

just to the upper left is a down syndrome face


----------



## choempi (Mar 13, 2011)

canndo said:


> If Choempi doesn't mind - I can tell you my experiences. I stored several prints in a cool dry place for 8 years. When I recently attempted to grow them in a normal manner, I got no success. I placed some of the spores in sterile water under vacuum for a few days and got three spores to germinate. I intend to store more spores here shortly and will collect prints upon prints in a petrie dish so that I have enough to compensate for the poor germination rate.


don't mind a bit, good info canndo


----------



## smokeless22 (Mar 17, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Start from the left hand bottom side. go about 1.5" over and up about 1.5" and that shroom white dots look like jack skellington
> 
> just to the upper left is a down syndrome face


haha nice, sure does. beautiful mushrooms.


----------



## choempi (Mar 18, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Start from the left hand bottom side. go about 1.5" over and up about 1.5" and that shroom white dots look like jack skellington
> 
> just to the upper left is a down syndrome face


hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## choempi (Mar 18, 2011)

anybody got Qs?

Trippin????


huffin paint and model glue


[video=youtube;WOPN24hyspU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPN24hyspU[/video]


----------



## Widdlyskuds (Mar 25, 2011)

Just curious, what is hpoo? Dried horse poop?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 25, 2011)

you are correct sir.

I reckon it could stand for hippo poo, but you'd have to work at a zoo or live in africa to get hippo poo easily.. though hippo poo will work. maybe not wild hippo poo but zoo hippo poo, saw a documentory and showed hippos eating animals and people, actually eating not just killing, so i dont know if a meat eating wild hippo poo would work or not, but zoo hippo poo works,

of course this is not what you asked i just felt the need to include it.


----------



## Widdlyskuds (Mar 25, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> you are correct sir.
> 
> I reckon it could stand for hippo poo, but you'd have to work at a zoo or live in africa to get hippo poo easily.. though hippo poo will work. maybe not wild hippo poo but zoo hippo poo, saw a documentory and showed hippos eating animals and people, actually eating not just killing, so i dont know if a meat eating wild hippo poo would work or not, but zoo hippo poo works,
> 
> of course this is not what you asked i just felt the need to include it.


I...  

thanks


----------



## BudDub (Apr 2, 2011)

Its funny you and I were both n00bs at ST around the same time I believe. Haven't been there in awhile seeing as how I got my technique down now... Its just funny to see you over here impressing the plant ppl. Good Job +rep


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 2, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Its funny you and I were both n00bs at ST around the same time I believe. Haven't been there in awhile seeing as how I got my technique down now... Its just funny to see you over here impressing the plant ppl. Good Job +rep


Haha. Plant people. I'd say nearly 99% of the people in this section have never harvested.


----------



## BudDub (Apr 2, 2011)

Well you know what i mean. This is just another section of a forum created to discuss marijuana


----------



## choempi (Apr 3, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Its funny you and I were both n00bs at ST around the same time I believe. Haven't been there in awhile seeing as how I got my technique down now... Its just funny to see you over here impressing the plant ppl. Good Job +rep


I have the same tek over there in the bulk section, did you have a different name there?


----------



## BudDub (Apr 3, 2011)

Ummm i can't remember let me see....


----------



## BudDub (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah Ha
Rhizo-RIFIC!
But i don't have much on there. Ive got some pics of my second or third go around can't remember which if your interested in seeing them.


----------



## choempi (Apr 3, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Ah Ha
> Rhizo-RIFIC!
> But i don't have much on there. Ive got some pics of my second or third go around can't remember which if your interested in seeing them.


sure, post some, this tek thread is done anyway.


----------



## BudDub (Apr 3, 2011)

Actually Im almost 100% sure these are from my first grow. Others are on my SD and im to lazy to upload right now. BTW my tech isn't great either, its a compilation of the easiest bulk methods i could put together. Some of FLXNUTZ (if i remember correctly) and somebody elses maybe Hunter? Anyways here ya go...
Last Flush

Second Flush

First Flush


I can tell its my first because i experimented around with different grades of vermiculite and in the last pic you can see its divided off into sections.


----------



## choempi (Apr 3, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Actually Im almost 100% sure these are from my first grow. Others are on my SD and im to lazy to upload right now. BTW my tech isn't great either, its a compilation of the easiest bulk methods i could put together. Some of FLXNUTZ (if i remember correctly) and somebody elses maybe Hunter? Anyways here ya go...
> Last Flush
> 
> Second Flush
> ...


Very nice B, thanks for the pics 

The tek I use I found here in this subforum, and wanted to give back to RUI.

ST is ok, I post there to give back also, though I am on the warning list 

You ever do non res?


----------



## choempi (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;yh8Ru1mI3XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh8Ru1mI3XI[/video]


----------



## BudDub (Apr 3, 2011)

I tried cakes a VERY long time ago... i didn't even use a glove box back in those days and needless to say had nothing positive to say about that experience. This time i was under the impression i would have at least a few jars contam on me but no. I was stuck with so many jars i didn't know what to do with them all and yeilded way too much.
Boy did i get burnt out on those fuckers.


----------



## BudDub (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait i just went back and looked at some terminology and does rez mean no substrate? Just spawn and verm? Or does it just mean bulk? I ask because Ive always ever used CCM and lime mixed to field compacity


----------



## choempi (Apr 4, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Wait i just went back and looked at some terminology and does rez mean no substrate? Just spawn and verm? Or does it just mean bulk? I ask because Ive always ever used CCM and lime mixed to field compacity


Yes, I meant rez effect, spawn to verm.


----------



## BudDub (Apr 4, 2011)

well in that case ive never tried it


----------



## choempi (Apr 4, 2011)

BudDub said:


> Actually Im almost 100% sure these are from my first grow. Others are on my SD and im to lazy to upload right now. BTW my tech isn't great either, its a compilation of the easiest bulk methods i could put together. Some of FLXNUTZ (if i remember correctly) and somebody elses maybe Hunter? Anyways here ya go...
> Last Flush
> 
> Second Flush
> ...


this made me think rez effect.


----------



## choempi (Apr 12, 2011)

I have gotten a few pms about the hpoo. If you can't locate any, pm me and I will give you a link.


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

New tub at 17 days from spawn...


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome. It's pictures like that one that have me inspired. I'm in the process of trying this technique. Unfortunately when I made lc jars the gasket on my pc blew out and now I can't get the lid off. But my new pc came in today so I'm starting again Friday. Keep dropping in, I may have some questions.


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Awesome. It's pictures like that one that have me inspired. I'm in the process of trying this technique. Unfortunately when I made lc jars the gasket on my pc blew out and now I can't get the lid off. But my new pc came in today so I'm starting again Friday. Keep dropping in, I may have some questions.



Here for Qs


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone notice the swirling pattern of the stems?

Hmmmm...

What causes this peeps?

[I know why, just asking if peeps are aware of a basic truth with the mush]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> anyone notice the swirling pattern of the stems?
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...


 To help the spores distribute?


----------



## klassifyme (Apr 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> anyone notice the swirling pattern of the stems?
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...


airflow direction from my understanding


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

klassifyme said:


> airflow direction from my understanding


Yes, the mush grow away from the wind flow, always, nothing to do with light.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> Yes, the mush grow away from the wind flow, always, nothing to do with light.


 Very interesting.  I understand that some mushrooms instinctively bend their stems to help distribute spores.


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Very interesting.  I understand that some mushrooms instinctively bend their stems to help distribute spores.


You may be right also, they are hard to define as to purpose.....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> You may be right also, they are hard to define as to purpose.....


 I'm sure the 'spiral' effect is all because of the air flow. It wouldn't be quite as noticeable in the wild though. LOL


----------



## klassifyme (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks for all the info choempi, i,ve got 3 monotubs going, spawned about a week ago, almost time to check


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

klassifyme said:


> thanks for all the info choempi, i,ve got 3 monotubs going, spawned about a week ago, almost time to check


10 days should be good, then 2-3 days knotts , 3-5 days pins, 7-10 days pick first flush

Just in a room with some air movement and a indirect window ( I shade my area with half blinds on a window).

Trust the tek and let the tub do the work, only open the tub when you pull it to drop co2 level, after that, the tub is complete if tek is followed.


----------



## canndo (Apr 20, 2011)

Guys, there are easier ways to keep your RH up around 95 and still keep your Co2 down, really, I've got a couple of cheap solutions for you if you want.


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

canndo said:


> Guys, there are easier ways to keep your RH up around 95 and still keep your Co2 down, really, I've got a couple of cheap solutions for you if you want.


what are you talking about?

I never use a hygrometer, open the tub once, never mist, ambient light, never case, 17 days from spawn to mature fruit in bulk...

Please expound on your cheaper and easier way...


----------



## canndo (Apr 21, 2011)

Well hell, then my way is certainly not easier than yours, shut my mouth. I thought people were fanning and opening and warming and such.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 21, 2011)

the _only_ thing choempi doesn't do that i would, is case. if for nothing else, aesthetic value..  but i'd be just as happy with what he gets from his with out casing


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 21, 2011)

Can I sub worm castings for hpoo?

Nvm ill just use hpoo.


----------



## choempi (Apr 21, 2011)

canndo said:


> Well hell, then my way is certainly not easier than yours, shut my mouth. I thought people were fanning and opening and warming and such.


I thought you were mistaken, this is as simple as it gets


----------



## canndo (Apr 21, 2011)

When I use something other than straw I use worm castings - they work pretty well for me.


----------



## canndo (Apr 21, 2011)

choempi said:


> I thought you were mistaken, this is as simple as it gets


 
And here I thought I had a chance to be a big hero and everything.


----------



## choempi (Apr 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm sure the 'spiral' effect is all because of the air flow. It wouldn't be quite as noticeable in the wild though. LOL


I grow panamas, cloned, and their environment is very conducive to this tek, just google the environment these thrive, due to the coastal mountains these grow best in a moderate humid enviro, temperate as like mid 70sF, but load the humid!

I should tell peeps, when you spawn this tek it is not at field capacity, but at a *just less then total capacity*, very important part built into the tek. The wbs will rip it up and will produce fast as fuck, being that proper wbs is a bit dry at spawn. Trust me. Tip the bucket upside down and drain, but do not squeeze to spawn, it is a wet sub!


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome thread and tek sir. A bit more research and a few more items to acquire and I'll be ready. Thank you sir!


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Awesome thread and tek sir. A bit more research and a few more items to acquire and I'll be ready. Thank you sir!


good luck, and ask qs if you have them


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Will this wbs be ok? They had about 10 different kinds but this looked closest to yours.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 30, 2011)

Be careful caveman that seed attracts wild birds


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Will this wbs be ok? They had about 10 different kinds but this looked closest to yours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578211View attachment 1578209


it looks way better then what I use, as long as it is not treated with anti- fungicide which some top seed brands are. The rule is get the cheapest, they don't bother add shit


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool thanks man. I just didn't see the sunflower seeds in yours. Probably wash out in the great wash. 

While we're at it where did you get micropore tape? I know I can order it and wait but what kind of store in town?


----------



## canndo (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, I just can't see anyone using WBS unless they have absolutely no other alternative.


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

canndo said:


> Sorry, I just can't see anyone using WBS unless they have absolutely no other alternative.


it is easy to get in any town, is cheap, and works great- what don't you like about it c?


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 30, 2011)

canndo said:


> Sorry, I just can't see anyone using WBS unless they have absolutely no other alternative.


Please do elaborate! What would be your choice media and whY?


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Cool thanks man. I just didn't see the sunflower seeds in yours. Probably wash out in the great wash.
> 
> While we're at it where did you get micropore tape? I know I can order it and wait but what kind of store in town?


they float out for the most part.

Any drugstore. It is called paper tape sometimes and will have micropore some place on the pack, the stuff I get is NextCare, it is 3 or 4$, right in the bandage section. Ask at the counter for it if you can't find.


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Please do elaborate! What would be your choice media and whY?


Rye or millet? Popcorn?


----------



## canndo (Apr 30, 2011)

choempi said:


> it is easy to get in any town, is cheap, and works great- what don't you like about it c?


It gets gooey, it tends to stick together, it is not homogenous, some people think they have to fish out the sun flower seeds. I live in a small town but it is next to a big town so I don't know what it is like really to not be able to get anything I want but I did perfect the popcorn Tek and I gotta tell you, once you get the hang of that one, you don't pay much (50 cents a pound) and the stuff has a very decent nutriative value. If you can shake or jumble around the stuff it collonizes in a surprisingly rapid way. And after it is finished, the stuff composts very well and my tomatoes just drool over the result.


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

canndo said:


> It gets gooey, it tends to stick together, it is not homogenous, some people think they have to fish out the sun flower seeds. I live in a small town but it is next to a big town so I don't know what it is like really to not be able to get anything I want but I did perfect the popcorn Tek and I gotta tell you, once you get the hang of that one, you don't pay much (50 cents a pound) and the stuff has a very decent nutriative value. If you can shake or jumble around the stuff it collonizes in a surprisingly rapid way. And after it is finished, the stuff composts very well and my tomatoes just drool over the result.


rinse it well, it is very dirty I admit, and it will not be sticky, must drain well.


----------



## canndo (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait a minute Choempi, you are a horse poo guy through and through? You spawn with WBS?


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

canndo said:


> Wait a minute Choempi, you are a horse poo guy through and through? You spawn with WBS?


yup, and so...


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (May 1, 2011)

subbed! read through the entire thread and choempi you the man.

i got some fanaticus tek half pints inoculated about 2 weeks ago and are just now almost fully colonized. will DEFINITELY be doing your tek in the near future.


I have a few questions,

is there something i could buy thats cleaner and just as nutritional as the bird feed? 
seems like a very long task of rinsing and drying the bird seed.

how exactly do you inoculate the jars of grain?
i see you have drilled 3 holes in the lid and covered with white material (forget the name) then foil. do you puncture the foil and white material with the syringe?

When preparing the sub for fruiting, you break up the colonized mycelium into the bucket mix?


----------



## choempi (May 1, 2011)

b0bdyl4n420 said:


> subbed! read through the entire thread and choempi you the man.
> 
> i got some fanaticus tek half pints inoculated about 2 weeks ago and are just now almost fully colonized. will DEFINITELY be doing your tek in the near future.
> 
> ...


yes, after the mix is pasturized, it is layered in the tub with the broken up spawn.


----------



## choempi (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;4aQS-yTw0x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aQS-yTw0x0[/video]


----------



## klassifyme (May 6, 2011)

just listenned to that jam right as som shrooms kickin in nice


----------



## choempi (May 18, 2011)

general bump for the tek


----------



## choempi (May 24, 2011)

choempi said:


> general bump for the tek


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 25, 2011)

Bumped because I was looking for this.


----------



## choempi (May 26, 2011)

and the money shot for peeps paying attention, why you do not case hpoo...


----------



## choempi (May 26, 2011)

11 days after spawn, by the way


----------



## choempi (May 27, 2011)

canndo said:


> (nice pics)


(thanks C)


----------



## sonar (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey bro looking good! Finally invested in a PC and think I'm going to try this tek out.

What's your opinion on using worm castings as a substrate? I have some laying around and thinking about using a 2:1:1 ratio of coir/castings/verm.


----------



## choempi (Jun 5, 2011)

I really have no opinion having never used, but this tek is built for a specific nute and moisture content in the easiest possible pasteurizing method.

If you do this tek then use the specific ratios and ingredients and it will work


----------



## canndo (Jun 5, 2011)

sonar said:


> Hey bro looking good! Finally invested in a PC and think I'm going to try this tek out.
> 
> What's your opinion on using worm castings as a substrate? I have some laying around and thinking about using a 2:1:1 ratio of coir/castings/verm.


 
I've used castings many times. It works quite well, although they are tempermental when it comes to moisture, even a little too much results in slime and if you get them dry to start with you will have problems bringing them up to field moisture. If you are just starting out with it, try 2 parts castings, 1 part vermiculite and 1 part coir (the finest you can bet) this will help your moisture issues and still give you a nutrient rich substrate. When you get the hang of it, just use a little coarse vermiculite to hold the stuff together (like 6 to 1 castings to vermiculite). When you are using this stuff I highly recommend casing (of course Choempi and I disagree on this point, and of course he is most likely right when using his Tek - after all). If you do case, then make sure you run in total darkness and don't case until you have 100 percent colonization - no less, unless you want anoying but still massive border breaks.


----------



## choempi (Jun 5, 2011)

canndo said:


> I've used castings many times. It works quite well, although they are tempermental when it comes to moisture, even a little too much results in slime and if you get them dry to start with you will have problems bringing them up to field moisture. If you are just starting out with it, try 2 parts castings, 1 part vermiculite and 1 part coir (the finest you can bet) this will help your moisture issues and still give you a nutrient rich substrate. When you get the hang of it, just use a little coarse vermiculite to hold the stuff together (like 6 to 1 castings to vermiculite). When you are using this stuff I highly recommend casing (of course Choempi and I disagree on this point, and of course he is most likely right when using his Tek - after all). If you do case, then make sure you run in total darkness and don't case until you have 100 percent colonization - no less, unless you want anoying but still massive border breaks.


thanks canndo, I only don't case with hpoo


----------



## canndo (Jun 5, 2011)

choempi said:


> thanks canndo, I only don't case with hpoo


 
I make it a point never to argue with sucess and it seems to one old shroom grower that you have had no small bit of sucess in your endeavors.


----------



## choempi (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump for new peeps


----------



## MasterS (Jun 19, 2011)

I read this fully. I have a lot of Brazil Cubensis spores and think since this is my first attempt I should go pf tek for the easy factor. I want to try this one but I had to learn a lot more acronyms reading this one as opposed to others haha


----------



## choempi (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck, and don't let acronyms put you off, this tek is out of the box as written.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 20, 2011)

So i did this but my substrate came out looking alot more wet than yours x.x


----------



## MasterS (Jun 20, 2011)

choempi, if I follow your instructions to the t would you recommend it as my first grow? Usually when I do a project such as this I start it with much more knowledge and it comes out exactly how it should. This I jumped into out of excitement and got lured into settling for pf-tek as opposed to jumping in on the bulk-mono-tek. My first cannabis grow was great but I had a lot of knowledge prior, now that I'm learning about fungi I found a new world of beauty! So much I didn't know or realize about the kingdom and I am now an addict ^_^


----------



## choempi (Jun 20, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> So i did this but my substrate came out looking alot more wet than yours x.x


It is more then field capacity as written, if you are uncomfortable about it the first time, then you can squeeze it out a bit as you spawn.


----------



## choempi (Jun 20, 2011)

MasterS said:


> choempi, if I follow your instructions to the t would you recommend it as my first grow? Usually when I do a project such as this I start it with much more knowledge and it comes out exactly how it should. This I jumped into out of excitement and got lured into settling for pf-tek as opposed to jumping in on the bulk-mono-tek. My first cannabis grow was great but I had a lot of knowledge prior, now that I'm learning about fungi I found a new world of beauty! So much I didn't know or realize about the kingdom and I am now an addict ^_^


if you have grain jars, then yes.

This tek is just too easy


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well heres mine before i topped it off. I hope no contams


----------



## choempi (Jun 20, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Well heres mine before i topped it off. I hope no contams


looks fine, do the tek as written, put it in a garbage bag and stick away and do not peek for 10 days! I can't stress that enough!

You prob should put some more holes in the tub, like the pattern I posted.


----------



## choempi (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I do have more holes.

8 - 3/4" holes 

2 on sub layer and 2 on top. Same for other side. I followed they tek to the i and ts. So i cant wait to see my final product.

I prob wont touch for 2 weeks to play it safe


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 20, 2011)

What size holes did you use?


----------



## choempi (Jun 20, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> What size holes did you use?


1 3/8"

Check at 10 days at like average mid 70*s

If you wait too long, it will start to pin with no fae and the pins will be real skinny. 10 days is the #


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok then will check at 10 days.


----------



## choempi (Jun 20, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Ok then will check at 10 days.


trust the tek as written, you will be astounded


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

lol hows it growing  any more great pics


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey choempi this tek/tutorial is fucking great.

what do you do about humidity during fruiting?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 26, 2011)

b0bdyl4n420 said:


> hey choempi this tek/tutorial is fucking great.
> 
> what do you do about humidity during fruiting?


 Nothing its self contained. if you follow tek right.


----------



## choempi (Jun 26, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> lol hows it growing  any more great pics


Panaeolus (Copelandia) cyanescens : Hawaiian - LC


----------



## choempi (Jun 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Nothing its self contained. if you follow tek right.


Yes..........


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 27, 2011)

choempi said:


> Panaeolus (Copelandia) cyanescens : Hawaiian - LC


very nice indeed


----------



## choempi (Jun 27, 2011)

getting a good shot of myc swirling is hard


----------



## canndo (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are you doing this? Don't you know that mushrooms leave HOLES IN YOUR BRAIN?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 28, 2011)

but then they can grow in those holes right? and then its like you trip forever. at some point you may even ask yourself... what is the brain if not one giant mushroom.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have success! Bare handed mixed up the spawn and bulk. woot woot im so relieved


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 30, 2011)

been waiting for your update time, looking good.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks D Dev!!

I posted at the shroomery. Might need some more colonizing time, but also read there might be a contam in there? But thats from 1 person so i await more reply. im praying for the best. i really need some $$ big time


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't appear to be contaminated to me.. but im not familiar with every type of contam

does it smell like mushrooms?


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

that does not look good, I guess you are stuck now if you pulled it out.

Leave it sit, and hope it colonizes.

Maybe contam, bacteria, see in a day or 2.

Smell?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 30, 2011)

it is looking grayish.. Im a little blind lately and it might be from flash.. but some of mine have looked simular before fully colonizing, just white, not gray.. is it gray or white?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 30, 2011)

last contam i got was those big red liquid bubbles... super grose. lol


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> it is looking grayish.. Im a little blind lately and it might be from flash.. but some of mine have looked simular before fully colonizing, just white, not gray.. is it gray or white?


I see gray, that is what worries me


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> last contam i got was those big red liquid bubbles... super grose. lol


I got a rare slime mold once


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah its a light shade of grey. it could be from the water droplets from the lid dropping on it. idk im giving it another week because it doesnt look fully colonized. so we shall see. if it is a contam im going to be pissed (which i now believe so. AHHHHHHHHHHH)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah gray is no good, never gotten it after spawn but had gray in jars of brf before. 

rare slime mold huh, some of the freakiest contams come out, terrible things.. haha


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Funny thing is i followed this tek to the T. Hmmm i dont think the pasteurization is right for the h poo


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Yeah gray is no good, never gotten it after spawn but had gray in jars of brf before.
> 
> rare slime mold huh, some of the freakiest contams come out, terrible things.. haha


 







Resized to 36% (was 2048 x 1536) - Click image to enlarge









Resized to 36% (was 2048 x 1536) - Click image to enlarge


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 30, 2011)

could have been environmental contamination, did you do everything inside of glove box, or at least in a sterilized area?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well i did it in my bedroom. Sterile doubtful. ah god damn i dropped so much money on this. i really needed the $$ in my life right now.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 30, 2011)

choempi said:


> .


 yeah man alien stuff... bleh to bad those aren't just tiny aborts lol. nasty


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Funny thing is i followed this tek to the T. Hmmm i dont think the pasteurization is right for the h poo


no, the tek is not to blame.

I got my only contam from trying to incubate the tub in the mid 60s, and gave the slime mold an equal chance. I pulled an oz, then the mold took over in a matter of hours.

The slime mold is never found in indoor grows, but has hardy spores that do germinate better then cubes at lower temps. I learned.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 30, 2011)

well i fucked up somewhere. i bet its from me doing it bare handed... god damn stupid stupid me


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> well i fucked up somewhere. i bet its from me doing it bare handed... god damn stupid stupid me


No, that would not do it.

Did you bring the water to a boil for 10 mins before useing?

Were all your jars good when you spawned?

Did you cap the mix with the coir and then cover the bucket well?

Was the hpoo well broken up and dry when used?


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> yeah man alien stuff... bleh to bad those aren't just tiny aborts lol. nasty


those are the fruit bodies, the entire sub was mush when I tossed it, it was working from the inside, just like myc


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes to all. I wonder how it will look in a few days. If its contamed im just going to throw it all out in my pasture on some poo and let it take course


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 30, 2011)

choempi said:


> Scary looking contam pics


That stuff looks alien.


----------



## choempi (Jun 30, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Yes to all. I wonder how it will look in a few days. If its contamed im just going to throw it all out in my pasture on some poo and let it take course


better to bury it in a shady spot and cover with leaves or mulch and keep damp a couple weeks. Like a couple inches of dirt over them.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jul 8, 2011)

choempi,

the holes on the side of the fruiting chamber are they covered with micropore tape?

also, how long on average before the wbs jars are fully colonized? i'm using LC in the hope that it will speed everything up a bit


----------



## choempi (Jul 8, 2011)

b0bdyl4n420 said:


> choempi,
> 
> the holes on the side of the fruiting chamber are they covered with micropore tape?
> 
> also, how long on average before the wbs jars are fully colonized? i'm using LC in the hope that it will speed everything up a bit


Yes.

2 weeks or less, shake just once at about 20 - 30%.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jul 8, 2011)

choempi said:


> Yes.
> 
> 2 weeks or less, shake just once at about 20 - 30%.


appreciate the quick reply. this thread is the fucking bomb diggity. how concerned are you about contams when you mix up the sub and layer the spawn into it? i was thinking the contams dont have much chance with so much myc already growing there. any opinion on that?


----------



## choempi (Jul 8, 2011)

b0bdyl4n420 said:


> appreciate the quick reply. this thread is the fucking bomb diggity. how concerned are you about contams when you mix up the sub and layer the spawn into it? i was thinking the contams dont have much chance with so much myc already growing there. any opinion on that?


I don't worry a bit, for the exact same reason...

You got a central concept there.


----------



## weasels911 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea, I wouldn't try to use any less grain spawn than what is recommened by the tek. 
I have tried with much smaller amounts of grain spawn, and have had multiple smaller tubs contam.
Now I'm using just about as much grain as hpoo/coco coir and they seem to be colonizing without any problems yet.


----------



## John0156 (Jul 9, 2011)

subbed going to have to try this soon. just 2 quick questions. whats the best way to not get any contam in the grow? and 2 when you say aborts does that mean the mush started growing then stopped/died? or what?


----------



## choempi (Jul 10, 2011)

John0156 said:


> subbed going to have to try this soon. just 2 quick questions. whats the best way to not get any contam in the grow? and 2 when you say aborts does that mean the mush started growing then stopped/died? or what?


follow the tek, and yes an abort is a pin that never fruits


----------



## John0156 (Jul 10, 2011)

hey one more quick question. i was reading a tek for brf cakes and it said to harvest the aborts and that they are still viable. i was wondering if you do this or just harvest then discard the aborts or do nothing at all. since it looks like from your tek you don't use them


----------



## choempi (Jul 10, 2011)

John0156 said:


> hey one more quick question. i was reading a tek for brf cakes and it said to harvest the aborts and that they are still viable. i was wondering if you do this or just harvest then discard the aborts or do nothing at all. since it looks like from your tek you don't use them


I don't bother with them


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 10, 2011)

choempi said:


> I don't bother with them


 their sooo strong man, you should keep them as little personal gems, I use them for tea.


----------



## choempi (Jul 11, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> their sooo strong man, you should keep them as little personal gems, I use them for tea.


I know, but I just don't bother.

I trip rarely anymore after having had so much for so long...

Now when my pan cyans fruit it all may change...


----------



## bob loblough (Jul 11, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> their sooo strong man, you should keep them as little personal gems, I use them for tea.


for real. i havnt eaten shrooms since i had 3grams of semi-fresh aborts. kinda freaked and now i have the fear


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jul 14, 2011)

choempi when do you harvest? like all at once or individually with each shroom? i've heard they're most potent right before the veil breaks.. whats your input on this?


----------



## choempi (Jul 14, 2011)

b0bdyl4n420 said:


> choempi when do you harvest? like all at once or individually with each shroom? i've heard they're most potent right before the veil breaks.. whats your input on this?


I find the potency thing is inacurate, as long as the fruitbody is at or after the veil break, makes no diff, only the color of sporealated mush puts peeps off, they are still as potent.

I harvest as they mature, a flush lasts about a day and a half.

Wait a week, second flush


----------



## sonar (Jul 15, 2011)

choempi said:


> I know, but I just don't bother.
> 
> I trip rarely anymore after having had so much for so long...
> 
> Now when my pan cyans fruit it all may change...


Is this your first time with pan cyans? I picked up a syringe about a month ago and haven't gotten around to it yet. My original plan was to do waylitjim's pan cyan tek but lately been thinking about just doing wbs to hpoo .


----------



## choempi (Jul 15, 2011)

sonar said:


> Is this your first time with pan cyans? I picked up a syringe about a month ago and haven't gotten around to it yet. My original plan was to do waylitjim's pan cyan tek but lately been thinking about just doing wbs to hpoo .


yup, will be spawning in a few days


----------



## bob loblough (Jul 15, 2011)

may be a dumb question, but using 12 pint jars would be an acceptable replacement for quarts in this tek, right? my pressure cooker wont fit quarts

also, ill probably need help with the tub aspect of things in a week or two


----------



## choempi (Jul 15, 2011)

bob loblough said:


> may be a dumb question, but using 12 pint jars would be an acceptable replacement for quarts in this tek, right? my pressure cooker wont fit quarts
> 
> also, ill probably need help with the tub aspect of things in a week or two


Yes, and I watch the thread for Qs


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Jul 16, 2011)

Dont post around here much but ive read this thread all the way thru 4 times in the last few days and had to give props to the homie choempi for posting this up. Simplified to the max, Ive read around for awhile and gathered some general knowledge but I feel I could do this for my first run and feel comfortable about it. I just ordered some Golden Teacher and gathered up all the supplies, going to go with the BRF method at first just to make sure I can pull off no contaminents in my area and get things dialed in, but as long as that first one goes right the second syringe will be used to make lc and go bulk using this method. Great thread


----------



## sonar (Jul 16, 2011)

choempi said:


> yup, will be spawning in a few days


So you're more or less using this tek, just with pan cyans instead of cubes?

I was getting tired of cubes myself. I picked up the pan cyans because, other than being more potent, I read the trip is a slightly different. I don't expect any major differences, but hoping for something with a little bit better visuals. Bought a PC and the syringe probably close to 2 months ago, just been too busy with my outdoor grow this summer to get a chance to start them.

Actually, they aren't pan cyan spores. They are the panaeolus cambodginiensis "goliath" from spore works.


----------



## choempi (Jul 17, 2011)

sonar said:


> So you're more or less using this tek, just with pan cyans instead of cubes?
> 
> I was getting tired of cubes myself. I picked up the pan cyans because, other than being more potent, I read the trip is a slightly different. I don't expect any major differences, but hoping for something with a little bit better visuals. Bought a PC and the syringe probably close to 2 months ago, just been too busy with my outdoor grow this summer to get a chance to start them.
> 
> Actually, they aren't pan cyan spores. They are the panaeolus cambodginiensis "goliath" from spore works.


Yes, I have these http://sporeworks.com/Panaeolus-Copelandia-cyanescens-Hawaiian-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive flipped thru the thread I havent noticed an answer to my question.. Is the 400 grams of coir dry weight? The pic looks like dry coir in the bucket so I assume so, but assupmtions have screwed me before lol


----------



## choempi (Jul 20, 2011)

PurplePhenoPlease said:


> Ive flipped thru the thread I havent noticed an answer to my question.. Is the 400 grams of coir dry weight? The pic looks like dry coir in the bucket so I assume so, but assupmtions have screwed me before lol


yes.......


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Going to start over now. This time im inoculating using colonized agar wedges

I will make sure not to fail this time!


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Jul 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> yes.......


Thank you kind sir.. my golden teacher syringes arrived today, woot woot!


----------



## choempi (Jul 20, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Going to start over now. This time im inoculating using colonized agar wedges
> 
> I will make sure not to fail this time!


keep at it bro


----------



## choempi (Jul 20, 2011)

PurplePhenoPlease said:


> Thank you kind sir.. my golden teacher syringes arrived today, woot woot!


coolio


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Jul 24, 2011)

Quick maybe stupid question about making LC.. If you make 2 holes, one with the silicon and the other with tyvek or micropore, you then dont need the extra syringe to inject air into the jar since it isnt air tight anyway right? Or do I have it wrong and should have 2 holes of silicon for my LC? I saw one guy in this thread that had one hole with silicon and the other with tyvek. which is what I also made and pressure cooked. I was just about to inject my jar when I thought of this lol


----------



## choempi (Jul 24, 2011)

PurplePhenoPlease said:


> Quick maybe stupid question about making LC.. If you make 2 holes, one with the silicon and the other with tyvek or micropore, you then dont need the extra syringe to inject air into the jar since it isnt air tight anyway right? Or do I have it wrong and should have 2 holes of silicon for my LC? I saw one guy in this thread that had one hole with silicon and the other with tyvek. which is what I also made and pressure cooked. I was just about to inject my jar when I thought of this lol


either way is fine


----------



## koulajitong (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, nice to see that this thread has survived all the way from January.

Choempi, love they way you do stuff. I applaud the 7 zips you got off of the ozz flush. The only time I have done better was one pound (dry) of PE off of two tubs. I noticed that I traded time for weight though, as the PE took forever to get its act together. 

Keep rocking all! 

Oh, and if you have any questions on fungi cultivation, feel free to send me a message or ask any questions.

Peace,

K


----------



## choempi (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually average about 10z first flush and 17-18z a tub now using a clone


----------



## koulajitong (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweet man. How long did it take you to find a clone? I've always been wary of it taking forever.

Thoughts?


----------



## choempi (Jul 26, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> Sweet man. How long did it take you to find a clone? I've always been wary of it taking forever.
> 
> Thoughts?


I used a medium size fruit in a cluster of at least 3


----------



## canndo (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually take the biggest one from the first flush.


----------



## choempi (Jul 26, 2011)

canndo said:


> I usually take the biggest one from the first flush.


I have been using second flush


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Jul 26, 2011)

Another question for ya my man. How long should I pressure cook 1/2 pint brf jars to test the lc out on? I bought a pressure cooker to do the bulk so I might as well cut down on the brf cook time


----------



## choempi (Jul 26, 2011)

45 min @15psi


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Jul 27, 2011)

choempi said:


> That is 2 time Cy Young winner Tim Lincecum, aka the freak, and a stoner...
> 
> View attachment 1348884


Having nothing to do with shrooms.. I think ive been sent on a wild goose chase trying to find this issue of high times haha, ive been searching the net, even looked on ebay just in case it was real and I somehow in this world didnt hear of this happening. Im guessing it wasnt real and someone created it for the internet.. I couldnt see how he would be able to really do that but i had to search for it anyway lol. Me and my roommate were ready to sell something just to buy that issue and frame it on our walls lol


----------



## sonar (Jul 30, 2011)

PurplePhenoPlease said:


> Having nothing to do with shrooms.. I think ive been sent on a wild goose chase trying to find this issue of high times haha, ive been searching the net, even looked on ebay just in case it was real and I somehow in this world didnt hear of this happening. Im guessing it wasnt real and someone created it for the internet.. I couldnt see how he would be able to really do that but i had to search for it anyway lol. Me and my roommate were ready to sell something just to buy that issue and frame it on our walls lol


Wait, Tim Lincecum was in High Times?


BTW choempi, how's the pan cyan run going?


----------



## MasterS (Jul 30, 2011)

Didn't someone mention already that it was photoshop?


----------



## FistPumpinJERSEY (Aug 1, 2011)

ive been really interested in trying that out .. def going to go with the info your gave me thnxx


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Aug 6, 2011)

Choempi.. I can do a g2g with chunks cut off a brf cake no? To wbs? I wouldnt see why not, its myc, but just had to check before I would waste a cake.. oh and also i could do an lc as well with it too no? Just drop a piece in there like a clone so to speak like people do with grain?


----------



## PurplePhenoPlease (Aug 10, 2011)

Nevermind ive got my answers, didnt realize there was so many shroom growing forums to search around lol


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 24, 2011)

hey choempi,
when i inject the grain jars with the lc am i just poking through the tyvek and leaving the open hole caused by the needle? or is there a way to keep it sealed

also should i cover the tub after each flush for about a week or can i just leave it in the light and let it do its thing each time


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 24, 2011)

Polyfill??


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 24, 2011)

nevermind i found my answer


----------



## bob loblough (Aug 24, 2011)

b0bdyl4n420 said:


> also should i cover the tub after each flush for about a week or can i just leave it in the light and let it do its thing each time


im wondering this also. im gonna be pulling fruit in a couple days


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 25, 2011)

bob loblough said:


> im wondering this also. im gonna be pulling fruit in a couple days



Care to share ?


----------



## bob loblough (Aug 27, 2011)

if i could i would!!! these have to do though. 
its gonna be soon!


----------



## learninsumthin (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey man! I want to thank you for opening my eyes to the wonderful world of shroom cultivation and for your methods which have worked well for me. You are the man!
Haven't seen you in awhile, hope you're doing well. Peace!


----------



## WardenClyffe (Sep 23, 2011)

choempi...thank you very much for this kickass tutorial. this is in fact my first post so a big shout out to all your efforts. i did have a question. your fruiting chamber seems to be modified a bit. any tips on how and where the holes should be placed etc? 

thank you in advance kind sir.

wardenclyffe


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's my shopping list:



> $0 Horse Manure
> 
> $1 Black Garbage Bag
> 
> ...


The PC is in parenthesis because I'mma try and borrow one for $10, just for the first grow 

Does that look like a complete list? No perlite, polyfill or anything is needed for the FC? It just stays in the same container the whole time?

No need to put a light over it either? Just sitting in a room would be fine?


----------



## tommyo3000 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yo dude.. if you wanna pressure cooker buy one at walmart... return it withing 30 days.

You can buy one at target and have it for 90 days before you return.


----------



## canndo (Sep 30, 2011)

What is it with this reluctance to own a pressure cooker? The PF people can use the 7 quart ones, I've seen them for as little as twenty bucks. And they do have other uses, you CAN actually cook with them. There is no better way to cook an articoke. Beans cook quickly, soups and stews have extra flavor and your potroast will turn out even more tender.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 30, 2011)

canndo said:


> What is it with this reluctance to own a pressure cooker? The PF people can use the 7 quart ones, I've seen them for as little as twenty bucks. And they do have other uses, you CAN actually cook with them. There is no better way to cook an articoke. Beans cook quickly, soups and stews have extra flavor and your potroast will turn out even more tender.


 Because when you search Google Shopping the first page is full of multi hundred dollar one.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 30, 2011)

Because I don't have the money. My shopping list spends every penny I got


----------



## egon (Oct 1, 2011)

Pc is worth the money lowers chance of contam greatly, and if you get contamed its wasted substrate.

Also noticed you want to use popcorn with the bulk method, while its possible, something smaller like rye or wild bird seed will colonize bulk sub faster because more innoculation points than with larger seeds like popcorn, best way to use popcorn is to not mix with a sub and fruit directly or mixed with like 25% vermiculite.


----------



## canndo (Oct 4, 2011)

Seems to me if you mix it with vermiculite you dilute the substrate and your flushes take a beating. I like corn because it works and you can find corn about anywhere. I have mixed corn and rye when I want a really fast run but you can do the same thing with a bit of malt extract or molassas in your corn cook. All it takes is an extra shake or two.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

canndo said:


> Seems to me if you mix it with vermiculite you dilute the substrate and your flushes take a beating. I like corn because it works and you can find corn about anywhere. I have mixed corn and rye when I want a really fast run but you can do the same thing with a bit of malt extract or molassas in your corn cook. All it takes is an extra shake or two.


I've already ordered the Rye Berries to use. I do have a question though. When it's in the 66-quart tube, how do you put it into fruiting conditions? Do you have to put the 66 quart tub into like a 60 gallon fruiting chamber?


----------



## canndo (Oct 4, 2011)

Fruiting occurs:

1. when your -Co2 ppm goes down to less than 5000 ppm
2. when the mycelia is exposed to light
3. when you reduce the temperature to 74 to 78 degrees

The third condition is looking for perfect pin sets - you can cause those pin sets when you do all three things at the same time but you will do fine without a temperature change. Usually your substrate heats up as the mycelium decomposes it and when you give it fresh air it will cool on its own. I don't hold to the "fanning" method but it works.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

canndo said:


> Fruiting occurs:
> 
> 1. when your -Co2 ppm goes down to less than 5000 ppm
> 2. when the mycelia is exposed to light
> ...


So in my situation, I layer the substrate in a 66-quart tub and put it in a garbage bag for 2 weeks. I start fruiting as soon as I put it in some light and start doing the misting and FAE? What would my stages be?


----------



## canndo (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't understand your "layering" Firstly, I think that you are putting all of your eggs in one basket so to speak - I would use a few smaller tubs, in a modular fashion - but others like one big jump.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

canndo said:


> I don't understand your "layering" Firstly, I think that you are putting all of your eggs in one basket so to speak - I would use a few smaller tubs, in a modular fashion - but others like one big jump.


I'm following this thread's tutorial completely. He layers it with a quart of myc then a layer of substrate. He's using the same tub I'm going to be making.


----------



## canndo (Oct 4, 2011)

I see, so his "casing" is integral to the substrate. There is nothing wrong with that method, it is just that you will have trouble with a good pinset and you will always have some moisture issues if you want to go beyond a couple of flushes. Go with it, see if it is what you want to do. Should give you plenty of fruit.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 4, 2012)

sweet mushie thread...bumb bumb what happend to dude?


----------



## rocknrollrocknroll (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah i have a few questions. does the author still check on this thread?


----------



## canndo (Feb 12, 2012)

He may not, I've not seen him for a while. Others can answer your questions though.


----------



## sonar (Feb 12, 2012)

I was wondering what happened to choempi. He was a pretty cool dude.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's a blast from the past.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 4, 2012)

I wonder what happened to good ol' goofy face.


----------



## rocknrollrocknroll (Apr 25, 2012)

i'm trying this tek, and i gotta say, this thing smells. like really bad. is this normal. i just opened the bag after 10 days and just stink came out. i assumed hpoo would be stinky, but is this normal?


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2012)

rocknrollrocknroll said:


> i'm trying this tek, and i gotta say, this thing smells. like really bad. is this normal. i just opened the bag after 10 days and just stink came out. i assumed hpoo would be stinky, but is this normal?



No, it should not stink.


----------



## John0156 (Apr 26, 2012)

yah you shold use older hpoo with the white on it called firefang so it will not smell. your poo was prolly to fresh


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 27, 2012)

Hah. Everybody keeps saying "poo".


----------



## canndo (Apr 27, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Hah. Everybody keeps saying "poo".


I was thinking the same thing. I quit calling it Poo in the fourth grade - it was shit or shite or manure from then on.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah man. Shit or manure from now on. I feel like this is an errant scooby-doo episode. And i'm not really into scooby, or his doo.


----------



## canndo (Apr 27, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Yeah man. Shit or manure from now on. I feel like this is an errant scooby-doo episode. And i'm not really into scooby, or his doo.


Scooby or his doo, or his due or his do. Very funny.


----------



## sonar (Apr 27, 2012)

I like "hpoo." Just so use to seeing that acronym it stuck.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 28, 2012)

Hpoo or doo doo. It's all the same. Would a shit by any other name smell as sweet?


----------



## rocknrollrocknroll (May 11, 2012)

well all i could find was dehydrated horse manure. the kinda pelletized stuff. so any suggestions on modifying this tek for the poo i have?


----------



## DaSprout (May 11, 2012)

rocknrollrocknroll said:


> well all i could find was dehydrated horse manure. the kinda pelletized stuff. so any suggestions on modifying this tek for the poo i have?


First off. B4 taking any of my suggestions into actual physical action of any kind. Please visit shroomery and check my advice. First off. That pelletized stuff works. The only difference being that you can actually take it and pc it without having to think too much of killing the firefang. At least I think so. This way you can pc it with the rest of your recipe. The only thing that I don't know about is the % amount of h manure that you should be using. I would assume that you would be using the same amount that is in this recipe. So that should be fine. Good luck. As far as water ratio goes. Use the standard field test. Squeeze.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 12, 2012)

Any tips for stoping the 'dew' from forming on the surface of monotubs? Been taking the lid off and removing the drops, but some small water droplets still remain on the mycelium = not good. Any ideas? I'm pretty sure I got field capacity right, so it's not an issue with that.


----------



## canndo (May 12, 2012)

Keep your tempurature rock steady.


----------



## DaSprout (May 12, 2012)

Temps seem to also be my main issue. The funny thing is fruiting seems to be the difficult part for me in this whole endeavor. Everything else has been straight by the book. It's just fruiting with the bulk has been becoming my bane.


----------



## gnostic (Jul 7, 2012)

Just read this whole thread and great info!.
just confused on the tub part.
could someone explain the reason for the holes and the tape? does the micropore tape let out air? and do you take off tape at certain times to let air in.

thanks


----------



## John0156 (Jul 7, 2012)

holes alow for Fae or fresh air exchange during fruiting and tape lets air in but keeps out bad mirobs that could ruin cakes.


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 7, 2012)

so you put the micro spore tape on and never remove it, is this correct? thanks in advance.


----------



## Bwpz (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't remove it, it protects the substrate in the tub from the bacteria in the air while allowing fresh air to come in. The micropore tape can be substituted with polyfil. You gotta be sterile throughout every process.


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the reply


----------



## Bwpz (Jul 8, 2012)

Marktwang said:


> thanks for the reply


Np


----------



## mike1958 (Jul 15, 2012)

i have been doing this tek, and it works well. once you are past the grains there is only pasturization and you dont need to be so clinical. after all it grows wild in hpoo. i dont use the trash bag if the tub is not clear. also just a note on hpoo, you can drill a bunch of holes in a homer buc and fill it with fresh hpoo and flood and drain a few times till the water is clean , then dry it out completely and its ready to use


----------



## gnostic (Jul 16, 2012)

mike1958 said:


> i have been doing this tek, and it works well. once you are past the grains there is only pasturization and you dont need to be so clinical. after all it grows wild in hpoo. i dont use the trash bag if the tub is not clear. also just a note on hpoo, you can drill a bunch of holes in a homer buc and fill it with fresh hpoo and flood and drain a few times till the water is clean , then dry it out completely and its ready to use


Do you use micropore tape or the polyfill? how many holes and what size?

Thanks


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 16, 2012)

gnostic said:


> Do you use micropore tape or the polyfill? how many holes and what size?
> 
> Thanks


I use 6 1" holes in a 16x20" bin with polyfill, 1 on each end and 2 per side. Stagger height to help exchange gas better. I just use scotch tape on my jars for injection sites, seems to survive the pc fine.


----------



## mike1958 (Jul 16, 2012)

gnostic said:


> Do you use micropore tape or the polyfill? how many holes and what size?
> 
> Thanks


on a 64 qt i only use poly but on the big gray rubbermaids i use the tape inside cuase there is vents in the handle, holes are 2.25" two per side on the 64's and 4 on the rubbermaid


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

Here for Qs, sorry that no matter how exact a tec is written, being exact is worth a few minutiae explanatioins, so shoot, I answer for next 48


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks canndo for helpin the thread


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

*WHITE PUNKS ON DOPE!*


[video=youtube_share;kP8nGNbk7oQ]http://youtu.be/kP8nGNbk7oQ[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gBLeVcP_JQg]http://youtu.be/gBLeVcP_JQg[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bs4y5si8DGs]http://youtu.be/bs4y5si8DGs[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://youtu.be/WeYsTmIzjkw[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

still here


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

choempi said:


> still here


losing interest


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YMyeS1XRBb4]http://youtu.be/YMyeS1XRBb4[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

fuggers wanna talk about not grow...


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bc33hYdaYtg]http://youtu.be/bc33hYdaYtg[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OYVRuMkv5IM]http://youtu.be/OYVRuMkv5IM[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

evry good pitcher has a change-up nowadays

[video=youtube_share;th370QmFtk8]http://youtu.be/th370QmFtk8[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;sxkjvKBPQjo]http://youtu.be/sxkjvKBPQjo[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pwHXyAycHlw]http://youtu.be/pwHXyAycHlw[/video]


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

I get it, peeps hate growing lbs, heh

[video=youtube_share;dA5ser7Qgx0]http://youtu.be/dA5ser7Qgx0[/video]


----------



## sonar (Sep 3, 2012)

Glad to see you back from the dead. Plan on sticking around?


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

sonar said:


> Glad to see you back from the dead. Plan on sticking around?


HA! Who knows?


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

Prob should at least answer Qs on the tek


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

U a moderator now sonar, thats a good choice, you are inquisitive and even keeled


----------



## choempi (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7ZVvbOu4qYA]http://youtu.be/7ZVvbOu4qYA[/video]


----------



## sonar (Sep 4, 2012)

choempi said:


> U a moderator now sonar, thats a good choice, you are inquisitive and even keeled


Wow has it been that long? But yeah over in the outdoor forum. Luckily that side usually requires very little moderation.

So have you done any work with just coco coir? I've been running tubs of coir with a little bit a verm and 5 quarts of spawn consistently now with some pretty good results. Now that I re-read the tek and have a better understanding of growing bulk, I didn't realize you could pasteurize manure using the bucket method. Definitely going to give this a fresh look.

I dunno how much action the tread is going to get this subforum seems like it has really gone down in traffic in the last 6 months or so along with most of the folks that were subscribed have since become inactive. I was surprised when I saw it pop back up!


----------



## canndo (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome back choempi


----------



## choempi (Sep 13, 2012)

sonar said:


> Wow has it been that long? But yeah over in the outdoor forum. Luckily that side usually requires very little moderation.
> 
> So have you done any work with just coco coir? I've been running tubs of coir with a little bit a verm and 5 quarts of spawn consistently now with some pretty good results. Now that I re-read the tek and have a better understanding of growing bulk, I didn't realize you could *pasteurize manure using the bucket method.* Definitely going to give this a fresh look.
> 
> I dunno how much action the tread is going to get this subforum seems like it has really gone down in traffic in the last 6 months or so along with most of the folks that were subscribed have since become inactive. I was surprised when I saw it pop back up!


That is the beauty, I average 12 to 16 z as written, 3 flushes, the third being a half dz monsters


----------



## choempi (Sep 13, 2012)

canndo said:


> Welcome back choempi


Flattered whenever you on my thread canndo


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn you kids. Get off my lawn.


----------



## MatthewLMoriarity (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been reading through the thread. Phenomenal process by the way indeed. One thing I could not find, perhaps I missed it. When you are preparing your WBS, you are only soaking and rinsing before you load and PC your jars? No simmer?


----------



## Elloco (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice tek I'll be following it here in about 3-4 weeks when I move into a place by myself and have an entire room to dedicate to this. I have easy access to cow manure but will go the extra mile and grab some horse poo since its the better of the two. Thanks to all for the answers (and links to other websites)


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gonna follow this tek,gotta get things inline 1st,read whole thread,will ask Qs as needed, but seems simple like choempi has stressed to so many here..thnks for the info!


----------



## kamdo (Mar 7, 2013)

awesome info!
will definitely be trying this tek for my next grow


----------



## Big Mo (Mar 20, 2013)

OP! CHOEMPI!! I have a TON of questions to ask you, so please respond so that I know you are still here! 

I've done the legendary PF tek BRF jars last year, only yielding a minute amount (26g dry). 

I know my stuff when it comes to science, I am a bio major at a university and mushrooms are my thing now. My buddy and I are teaming up to do bulk and I have some very specific questions I need you to answer! 

Q1: I see how you pasteurize your sub, hot boiling water. My question is, what is your ratio of hpoo, verm, coir and do you use gypsum? 

Q2: according to your tek, you do a sequence of grain and substrate to a T that ensures quality growth. What is the difference of substrate and a casing? 


Q3: I'm confused on the part about when "fruiting" should begin. You don't go into much detail about this, but I'm wondering, after you stick it all in your tub, holes in it and everything... And the 10 days go by.... Please describe to me what I must do WHEN the 10 days are up. It sounds like I take it out of the garbage bag to let FAE occur and then proceed to let pinning set..... But I'm confused about this. Maybe I just need someone to better explain what happens after those 10 days are up. 

The answers to my questions would be greatly appreciated if you could respond back... I know how busy you are tripping on shrooms and whatnot....


----------



## james d (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a question. What if i do not have 6 qrts of substrate and lets say two or three. Should i just cut the amount used to half or whatever the ration is in a smaller tub or can i still do it just colonizing my bulk subtrate at a slower rate


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 7, 2013)

Big Mo said:


> OP! CHOEMPI!! I have a TON of questions to ask you, so please respond so that I know you are still here!
> 
> I've done the legendary PF tek BRF jars last year, only yielding a minute amount (26g dry).
> 
> ...


Well, since he's been MIA, i'll provide what I can.

#1 Mason jars in boiling water, 1 hour or so. U want the temp to be 150-160 not much higher or u can kill goodies. The ratio I've been using is 25% coir, 20% verm, 7.5% gypsum, 55% hpoo. Gypsum is like food to them, helps build their walls. You want to get it as fine as possible (powder ideally), required being ordered from the net for me.

#2 Substrate is a nutritious layer you want to be fully colonized with myc. Some strains require a casing to fruit, which is basically a non nutritious layer you do not want colonized, its purpose is to cover the myc and simulate the surface of the earth basically. For most cubensis its not needed, in fact i've never cased.

#3 Fruiting should occur once the myc has fully taken over the substrate. I usually wait an extra day or so just to ensure, but that is when you should induce 12/12 lighting, and start FAE. Put your poly fill in the sides and fan once a day maybe (kinda optional imo). This is what will trigger the fruiting, the myc basically thinks it has reached the surface of the earth with the change in CO2 levels and the light, and boom, fruit in a week or so.



james d said:


> I have a question. What if i do not have 6 qrts of substrate and lets say two or three. Should i just cut the amount used to half or whatever the ration is in a smaller tub or can i still do it just colonizing my bulk subtrate at a slower rate


Yes smaller tubs would be best. You could attempt with less grain, but it will colonize slow thus increasing risk of contams and the possibility it will run dry on water faster causing a smaller harvest. I use 4-5 quarts of spawn for 13.5 quarts of substrate personally.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 7, 2013)

This is how I Pasteurize my coir except I put it in a trashbag inside a bucket with a towel inside for insulation. I "plug" the top with a pillow since I have no lid. Easily stays at 160-170 for an hour.

I also use 2 quarts of verm instead of 1 quart of verm and coffee.



> Figured I'd share how i bulk pasteurize coir
> You could cook/spawn 10 bricks in a day... easily.
> 
> You need to go to Lowe's and get their 3.5 gal buckets and a lid.
> ...


You should also put a liner of trashbag in the monotub to prevent sidepins.


----------



## sh5411 (Nov 20, 2013)

choempi said:


> there really aren't any subtypes, per say. all the same genus.
> 
> I have panama and z, they do have different growth characteristics, but not so much as say an indica and sativa let alone a ruderalis. Cube is a cube, no escaping it.


With exception to penis envy and albino penis envy. Correct? Lol


----------



## chriss89302 (Sep 25, 2014)

Let me dig this discussion up with a question. First attempt at this technique and I just checked on my tubs (day 13) and 1 is starting to colonize the top surface and the other hasn't and has a rancid smell. I don't see anything growing at all in that one. Is that one a lost cause? I made both tubs at the same time so I'm not really sure how one went wrong and the other seems ok. The only thing I didn't do was put holes in the tubs because I didn't have a hole saw and figured it could be done when I introduce to fresh air. Can anyone please give me some advice?


----------



## canndo (Sep 30, 2014)

If it doesnt smell like a freshly rained on forest, or, mushrooms, it failed


----------



## Jaguar Paw Love (May 19, 2015)

Man, what an epic thread! Where you at choempi


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's a thread that I enjoyed when first beginning my growing.

I hope that you will also enjoy.

Arise from your grave!


----------



## feinwhat420 (Feb 3, 2016)

Best thread ever...bump bump


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 3, 2016)

feinwhat420 said:


> Best thread ever...bump bump


Yeah this is a good one.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Yeah this is a good one.


I am on to You.


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 3, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I am on to You.


???


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## DaSprout (Mar 3, 2016)

Always bump.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jul 31, 2016)

Bump for the new crowd. This should be a sticky.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2016)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Bump for the new crowd. This should be a sticky.


for funking real @rollitup @sunni @potroast


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 1, 2016)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Bump for the new crowd. This should be a sticky.


The return of CCave. Are you still brewing?


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Aug 1, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> The return of CCave. Are you still brewing?


Naah, I was at the point of invest a bunch to have a mini brewery in my garage or give it up. I gave it up since alcohol is so abundant and relatively cheap.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Oct 23, 2018)

Time to bump this thread again. Really this should be a sticky. All the methods in here work GREAT!

5 years ago I made a Liquid Culture and recently tried it, it worked great! Hard to believe all it took was a couple drops from a syringe I was using to noc up wbs anyway, and after 5 years of living in that jar it is atill alive and ready to noc up countless jars.
 
This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## JealousGreen (Oct 26, 2018)

It's crazy to log in after years of relative inactivity and see a thread from a person I used to chat with on the daily bumped up to the front page. I wonder from time to time how all my old psychonauts are doing these days. All the old homies that used to spend our evenings in the psychadelic riu forums around 2011-2012. Shouts out to you all.. much love.


----------

